# 6x2x2 Australian outback/desert viv build (Pic Heavy)



## tomcannon

The last week I have made a start on my fake rock/sand build to go inside my 6x2x2 vivarium made by Volly (Supplier of affordable custom vivs on here) for my bearded dragon. I wasn't going to start a thread until much nearer to completion however I cannot work on it today and the weather is terrible so thought I would post my progress so far.

Firstly I want to thank Jay (Pendragon) for his amazing build thread Here and for all the ideas and inspiration to start this build. I aim for something similar to his however with a fake floor (to minimise substrate) and with live plants (airplants), while I'm at it I will thank Gill from "JustAirPlants" who has been very helpful over the last month in sorting me the perfect desert collection for my viv which are on order just awaiting me to confirm.

I started the build by cutting and gluing the kingspan together using sticks like. As so...









I then added some more depth to the corners and sides using more kingspan cut to size (ish, my cutting is terrible!). In this picture you can also see the amazing piece of driftwood I acquired for this build, it really is a fantastic piece as you shall see I hope.



















I cut holes in the floor section to accommodate the driftwood.



















As I was still allowing time for the glue on the rear/side section to dry I decided to start work on the floor. I carved a dug out/run area below and around the driftwood.














































I then continued by carving out the rest of the floor.



















I added small sand peaks/rocks out of kingspan and sticks like'd them to the floor...

LHS










RHS



















Middle (here you can see where I added the built up sand look to where the driftwood meets the floor).


----------



## tomcannon

The next step after this was to start the first stage of sculpting the rear/side section. Below is a pic of how it all roughly looked at this stage.




























Sunken feed bowl (obscured by rocks)




































I then added the second piece of driftwood to check placement and see how it looked.



























































































And then where I am at as of date. Beginning the carving or the rear/sides section...

I have only started on the right hand side. here you can see the "Bed"/semi-hide ledge I have created for my beardie.


----------



## tomcannon

That's all for now. I apologise about the rough ordering and missing pictures, I just kind of took photos here and there rather than at each step, but I'm sure you get the idea, feel free to ask any questions about how I did anything although most of it is explained on Jay's build thread.

Hope you like what you see for now, let me know what you think. I will keep updating as and when there is any progress.

Tom.


----------



## samurai

Looking good so far


----------



## Matt Lusty

That is amazing mate. Where do you get your kingspan from?


----------



## Lewis M

Looks awesome, can't wait for more pics.


----------



## tomcannon

samurai said:


> Looking good so far





Matt Lusty said:


> That is amazing mate. Where do you get your kingspan from?





Lewis M said:


> Looks awesome, can't wait for more pics.


Cheers guys. You can get kingspan from any major hardware store, in the uk there's wickes, jewsons, travis Perkins, b&q etc. I had some left in the garage though. :2thumb:


----------



## WolverineX

Looks amazing can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## volly

Looking smart Tom - don't forget about the vents though - you'll need to make holes for them too.

Nice job in all : victory:


----------



## tomcannon

volly said:


> Looking smart Tom - don't forget about the vents though - you'll need to make holes for them too.
> 
> Nice job in all : victory:


Cheers mate. Looking forward to receiving the viv! :mf_dribble: I've thought about the vents and all, no grouting will be done until I'm sure it fits snugly in the viv and all vent, wire holes etc are cut.


----------



## my_shed

awesome :2thumb: it's nice to see I was right in the other thread, I thought it looked rather similar to Jay's! I'm real glad though, I've been meaning to do something similar for a long time, just been waiting until I built my African Eyed Lizards new viv, and it'll be good to follow along with someone else doing a similar one 

Top work so far

Dave


----------



## sam n mushu

it looks amazing cant wait to see the finished product, gives me ideas for my beardys 4ft viv i will be doing in the future


----------



## Queenii

Wow that's amazing!! You got skillllls!


----------



## Queenii

Did anyone else think the driftwood looked like a diplodocus lol


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> awesome :2thumb: it's nice to see I was right in the other thread, I thought it looked rather similar to Jay's! I'm real glad though, I've been meaning to do something similar for a long time, just been waiting until I built my African Eyed Lizards new viv, and it'll be good to follow along with someone else doing a similar one
> 
> Top work so far
> 
> Dave





sam n mushu said:


> it looks amazing cant wait to see the finished product, gives me ideas for my beardys 4ft viv i will be doing in the future





Queenii said:


> Wow that's amazing!! You got skillllls!





Queenii said:


> Did anyone else think the driftwood looked like a diplodocus lol


Thanks everyone. I'm reassured by your words 'my_shed' my aim is to make something similar so I must be doing something right! And now you mention it 'Queenii' I can see what you mean, it also looks a bit like a croc to me from a certain angle. I'm really happy with how that driftwood has worked, It's perfect, I really wanted a single main piece in the viv that would work as a basking log with a fairly wide range in temps and it's exactly what I was after. I'm hoping my beardie will bask under the far left of the wood and return to the bottom of the ramp area to cool, utilising the whole of the wood for the majority of the day. I currently have one of those bamboo roots in his setup, it covers the hot area and reaches to roughly the middle of the viv, he rests on this more central part most of the day returning to the hot side to bask now and then so I'm hoping he will continue this with his new log.

Anyway, got a free afternoon so should have more pics later. : victory:

Tom.


----------



## tomcannon

Ok, so time for a small update....

This afternoon I have managed to get a little more done, although it is rather time consuming so don't expect too much!

First, I continued the gouges on the rear wall section and around to the left side.










Here you can see how I cut a rough shape in the kingspan first and pry it out with the knife, then from here i would just sand it down to shape using my many bizarre diy sanding tools.

Before










After first sand.










And the whole left side with the main cut-outs done.




























The whole wall section after the initial carving.











Then began the second stage of carving/sculpting.

You can see here how I gave the main cut-out some more character.










I basically continued this in between all the main cut-outs following the flow. And we get to here. I have only done the left section and just started on the right.





































As usual, I got pretty snap happy, tried to get most angles.

































































That's all I got and unfortunately work will slow on this as I have more "real" work to do! So until the weekend that'll have to do!

Tom.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

That's looking great so far! 
I'm getting the same size viv from Volly within the next few days/week also and I'm going to be doing a fake rock background design too


----------



## tomcannon

Thanks, I'm Pretty happy with how well it's gone so far. Fingers crossed for a sunny day Saturday so I can get on with it. 

What kind of fake background do you think you'll be trying? Polystyrene or kingspan?

Tom.


----------



## Seapadders

Looking good!


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

tomcannon said:


> Thanks, I'm Pretty happy with how well it's gone so far. Fingers crossed for a sunny day Saturday so I can get on with it.
> 
> What kind of fake background do you think you'll be trying? Polystyrene or kingspan?
> 
> Tom.


I was originally going to go with polystyrene, but the kingspan stuff looks like it'd give a nicer effect. I'm going to B&Q soon so I'll weigh up my options then 

I look forward to seeing how this turns out!!


----------



## tomcannon

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> I was originally going to go with polystyrene, but the kingspan stuff looks like it'd give a nicer effect. I'm going to B&Q soon so I'll weigh up my options then
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this turns out!!


I've worked with both and they're both great. Easy to carve and sculpt. I guess it just depends whether your after the smooth flowing look of the kingspan or the rougher look of the polystyrene. I did find however that the poly sticks together much easier, I had issues with the sticks like not drying in between the sheets of kingspan but I don't know if that's because of the material or because it is a lot colder now to when I was working with the poly last summer, bit of both I'd imagine.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

tomcannon said:


> I've worked with both and they're both great. Easy to carve and sculpt. I guess it just depends whether your after the smooth flowing look of the kingspan or the rougher look of the polystyrene. I did find however that the poly sticks together much easier, I had issues with the sticks like not drying in between the sheets of kingspan but I don't know if that's because of the material or because it is a lot colder now to when I was working with the poly last summer, bit of both I'd imagine.


Ooh ok, I think I'm gonna go with polystyrene for ease and I do want the rough look methinks.


----------



## WolverineX

@x_Living_Dead_Girl_x
I have a TV/Electrical rental place near to me, I asked them if they had any polystyrene I could have - couldn't give me enough of the stuff! It was out of the skip but fortunately all it contained was cardboard and polystyrene! I'm such a skip-rat!


----------



## tomcannon

Unfortunately I haven't got anywhere with this since the last update, I'm working again tomorrow but should get more done tue/wed. 

However, I've just received pictures from volly of my viv I should be receiving anytime soon. It looks awesome and will make this build look fantastic (well, that's what I think anyway!). So cheers Volly!




























Tom.


----------



## WolverineX

Sweet viv Tom!


----------



## tomcannon

WolverineX said:


> Sweet viv Tom!


Cheers mate, those steel legs make it look the dogs danglies don't you think! I can't wait to get this finished now.


----------



## wezza309

I really like this build loads of good ideas like the kingspan and the bits that rep the sand blowing against the drift wood cool ideas top build will pinch i few ideas if ok



i take it with kingspan it will be easier to grout ??


----------



## tomcannon

wezza309 said:


> I really like this build loads of good ideas like the kingspan and the bits that rep the sand blowing against the drift wood cool ideas top build will pinch i few ideas if ok
> 
> 
> 
> i take it with kingspan it will be easier to grout ??


Steal away, as I've said before I got most my ideas off here anyway! I wont know about the grout until I start, however it has been done before so I can't see an issue, I'm just going to apply many thin layers of water down grout to keep the smooth affect as much as possible.


----------



## TillyTortoise

Great build! Can't wait to see it done :2thumb:


----------



## JimmyMature

Stunning, can't wait to see the finished article.


Looks superb.


Jim


----------



## tomcannon

Ok so finally an update. Lovely weather today so got cracking. :2thumb:

Continued with the sculpting of the back wall and an hour in and hardly any progress I realised this would take forever. Then I had a brainwave, quick phone call and I had a Dremel in my hands! :devil: So with this, I made light work of the rest within about 2 hours. There's still more to do, smoothing and the finer details and all but we're pretty much there now. 

So, the pictures, as usual I didn't take any during progress, there was kingspan EVERYWHERE so I just pushed on. 


















































































And that's all for now folks!


----------



## bigd_1

:2thumb:looking good


----------



## my_shed

Awesome!! Seriously good work, I love my dremel for big projects like this, although if you were using polystyrene instead of kingspan it's a killer, i looked like the abominable snowman for three full days when I did one of my big backgrounds!!

Keep it up, looking forward to the next instalment

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Awesome!! Seriously good work, I love my dremel for big projects like this, although if you were using polystyrene instead of kingspan it's a killer, i looked like the abominable snowman for three full days when I did one of my big backgrounds!!
> 
> Keep it up, looking forward to the next instalment
> 
> Dave


Haha, yeah I can imagine. I've been coughing and spitting up kingspan since, I could taste it for hours and looked very old with grey hair! 

I'm in London this weekend then with work and all I doubt I'll be free until next Tuesday/Wednesday but I should hopefully have the viv by then. At this point I can do some small finishing touches to the background and smooth it all off, then it'll be the fitting, make sure it's all snug in the viv. Then finally, drilling vent and wire holes before grouting!

Not long to go!


----------



## JimmyMature

More work is needed, take some time off work and complete this amazing project.


Then give up keeping reptiles and sell it to me for £5.00 :whistling2:



Love it.

Jim


----------



## tomcannon

JimmyMature said:


> More work is needed, take some time off work and complete this amazing project.
> 
> 
> Then give up keeping reptiles and sell it to me for £5.00 :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Jim


Haha. I wish I could take time off work but no can do. Plus I'm yet to receive my viv so no point rushing this. 

I think you put in a full stop by mistake! :gasp:


----------



## *Blackadder*

Looks awesome so far :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonkev

Pic heavy you wernt joking! But it does look amazing


----------



## sarahlou67

This looks amazing! Huge well done to you (and volly when it's put together to see in all it's glory ) eager to see updates! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jimma

That looks the nuts mate. Alot of work has clearly gone into that, can't wait to see it finished and in the viv.

I reckon your pretty pleased with it too with all those pics! Lol

Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## tomcannon

*Blackadder* said:


> Looks awesome so far :2thumb:





chameleonkev said:


> Pic heavy you wernt joking! But it does look amazing





sarahlou67 said:


> This looks amazing! Huge well done to you (and volly when it's put together to see in all it's glory ) eager to see updates! :mf_dribble:





Jimma said:


> That looks the nuts mate. Alot of work has clearly gone into that, can't wait to see it finished and in the viv.
> 
> I reckon your pretty pleased with it too with all those pics! Lol
> 
> Keep up the good work buddy!


Cheers guys. Your right I have gone a little overboard on the pics and your right it is because I'm pleased with it! :lol2: hopefully the viv will be arriving tomorrow along with my all my heating and lighting equipment. Can hopefully get started on the grouting by the end of the weekend. :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg

superb so far:no1:


----------



## tomcannon

Ok, time for another small update. The vivarium arrived this morning and it's amazing! Thanks Volly, just what I was looking for. Would highly recommend to anyone looking for a brilliant viv at even better prices. 

So to the build, quite a milestone. I had been working the kingspan on the internal dimensions volly gave me. Even though I was confident on his info I wasn't too confident on my own capabilities and was not sure how it would fit. But with minimal fuss, a little sanding here and there I got it in! : victory:










There's still work to be done such as sanding down where the glass will fit and at the front so the floor doesn't sit higher than the runners. Also need to cut the holes out for the vents. Then I will fix it in the viv and begin the grouting! Awesome. Here's some more pics for you to enjoy. Ignore any gaps in the wood, I had the remove both plinths in order to get the build in and out and they are not properly back in place in the pics. 























































Tom.


----------



## JimmyMature

Absolutely stunning!!!


More progress required though :blush:



Jim


----------



## Jimma

Can't wait to see this painted and finished! Keep up the good work mate looking awesome!


----------



## danbenb

ive been wanting to do this in my beardies viv, but i got worried about all the heat.
once everythings grouted up and sealed how does the kingspan cope with the heat of the ceramic? anybody encountered any problems


----------



## danbenb

awsome viv btw!!!


----------



## tomcannon

danbenb said:


> ive been wanting to do this in my beardies viv, but i got worried about all the heat.
> once everythings grouted up and sealed how does the kingspan cope with the heat of the ceramic? anybody encountered any problems


I have never had experience with kingspan before this so can't really answer it. However it has been done before without issues (see the link on p1) and it shouldn't be any different to polystyrene. Not that I imagine it would make a difference but I'm using a spot bulb, not a ceramic.


----------



## tomcannon

It's hardly worth it but I have a few pics of more progress. I have started wiring up and sorted the little bits, vent holes, sanded off the kingspan so it doesn't sit higher than the plinth. Anyway, as said, here's a couple of pics.


----------



## my_shed

Looking good  I see why you were asking about lengthening the wires now! Have you thought about how to route your thermostat cable so it's not hanging over the viv? Usually I go through the background so it sticks out in or close to the basking area. And with the thermometers I usually drill a hole behind wherever the thermometer housing will go and feed the wires through then stick the thermometer over the hole so you don't see any wires. Looking ace though and can't wait to see more progress :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Looking good  I see why you were asking about lengthening the wires now! Have you thought about how to route your thermostat cable so it's not hanging over the viv? Usually I go through the background so it sticks out in or close to the basking area. And with the thermometers I usually drill a hole behind wherever the thermometer housing will go and feed the wires through then stick the thermometer over the hole so you don't see any wires. Looking ace though and can't wait to see more progress :2thumb:
> 
> Dave


I'm still unsure about the thermostat probe, would it be possible to have it on the ceiling? I don't see why not, I've worked with probes in pretty much every part of a viv, hot end, cool, it should be ok. 

And that exactly what I'm doing with the thermometer cable. :2thumb:I hope for it to be pretty invisible, it will go through the plinth and the cabling is (although you can't tell in the pic) stuck in the kingspan and will be grouted over leaving just the probe heads visible in either end at floor level (best I could get without extending the probes!). These will be the only probes, I will have a temporary probe on the basking spot to get it to the correct temp and then it will be removed and monitored with a gun.


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> I'm still unsure about the thermostat probe, would it be possible to have it on the ceiling? I don't see why not, I've worked with probes in pretty much every part of a viv, hot end, cool, it should be ok.
> 
> And that exactly what I'm doing with the thermometer cable. :2thumb:I hope for it to be pretty invisible, it will go through the plinth and the cabling is (although you can't tell in the pic) stuck in the kingspan and will be grouted over leaving just the probe heads visible in either end at floor level (best I could get without extending the probes!). These will be the only probes, I will have a temporary probe on the basking spot to get it to the correct temp and then it will be removed and monitored with a gun.


Should be fine, just so long as its a high temperature range thermostat, otherwise it'll kick in before the ground level has come upto temperature. 
I'm in the middle of a small build myself right now and just working through hiding all my wires, HATE seeing wires trailing across habitats, especially when you work so hard to get them looking natural. 

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

I agree, hence why I'm trying to hide them all! You starting a thread on your build? Be good to see.

It isn't a high range thermostat however the one I use currently also isn't and seems to work fine aslong as I have the probe in a specific area so I'm sure this'll work fine. I'm planning on mounting it on the ceiling along the back wall as close to the cool end as possible.


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> I agree, hence why I'm trying to hide them all! You starting a thread on your build? Be good to see.
> 
> It isn't a high range thermostat however the one I use currently also isn't and seems to work fine aslong as I have the probe in a specific area so I'm sure this'll work fine. I'm planning on mounting it on the ceiling along the back wall as close to the cool end as possible.


I'll probably just post pics of the finished item, it's coming along pretty nicely though if i do say so myself  The fake background building is so well documented on here now that i doubt it'll be worth putting a build thread up, plus its only a small 12x24 tank, nothing that exciting :lol2:

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> I'll probably just post pics of the finished item, it's coming along pretty nicely though if i do say so myself  The fake background building is so well documented on here now that i doubt it'll be worth putting a build thread up, plus its only a small 12x24 tank, nothing that exciting :lol2:
> 
> Dave


That's very true. I wasn't going to put this thread up until much closer to completion but I got so excited one day and the rain halted progress so I thought I'd start uploading photos and the thread just happened! :whistling2:

Although I find that some build threads bar the usual polystyrene structures have some great new ideas and tips to steal!


----------



## my_shed

Mine doesn't bring a lot of new ideas to the table, i'll throw a pic up later and let u make any suggestions or constructive criticisms though if you like? I'm saving my big build thread for when i stat my big stack build, thats hopefully gunna be a really nice build.

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Mine doesn't bring a lot of new ideas to the table, i'll throw a pic up later and let u make any suggestions or constructive criticisms though if you like? I'm saving my big build thread for when i stat my big stack build, thats hopefully gunna be a really nice build.
> 
> Dave


Awesome, yeah do it!


----------



## my_shed

Just spotted how many times i used the word build, my old schoolteachers would be mortified lol


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Just spotted how many times i used the word build, my old schoolteachers would be mortified lol


I didn't notice to be fair. Also school teachers is two seperate words! :whistling2:


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> I didn't notice to be fair. Also school teachers is two seperate words! :whistling2:


Just had to check that out.......schoolteacher is technically a single word wned8: :whistling2:

Lol but anyways....as promised

The rockwork









Witch basking lamp in place









And the rock that will sit over the thermostat probe and be one of several basking areas under and around the heat lamp (this still needs a bit more work, the finish is nothing like the rest as it's had less coats and less effort so far)









I'm considering a frog eyed gecko to go in there, however I haven't really made my mind up. Within the rock is a burrow that is viewable from the outside via a small viewing window, and there are loads of nooks and crannies. The two holes in the top are for a pair of succulents I have kicking around that i'll try in here, if they peg it........well I guess it'll be cactus time lol!

Obviously I have some work to do yet, but the bulk of it is done, just wire tidying, substrate, more grout on the basking rock, triple check temps, and find a sky type background with maybe a sandstone outcrop or two to put on the back wall.

Any thoughts or feedback, hit me

Oh, and ventilation is a mesh roof and there is a vent that feeds into part of the cave network, my hope was to give a cooler burrow that he/she could retreat to if needed.

Dave


----------



## Jimma

my_shed said:


> Just had to check that out.......schoolteacher is technically a single word wned8: :whistling2:
> 
> Lol but anyways....as promised
> 
> The rockwork
> image
> 
> Witch basking lamp in place
> image
> 
> And the rock that will sit over the thermostat probe and be one of several basking areas under and around the heat lamp (this still needs a bit more work, the finish is nothing like the rest as it's had less coats and less effort so far)
> image
> 
> I'm considering a frog eyed gecko to go in there, however I haven't really made my mind up. Within the rock is a burrow that is viewable from the outside via a small viewing window, and there are loads of nooks and crannies. The two holes in the top are for a pair of succulents I have kicking around that i'll try in here, if they peg it........well I guess it'll be cactus time lol!
> 
> Obviously I have some work to do yet, but the bulk of it is done, just wire tidying, substrate, more grout on the basking rock, triple check temps, and find a sky type background with maybe a sandstone outcrop or two to put on the back wall.
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback, hit me
> 
> Oh, and ventilation is a mesh roof and there is a vent that feeds into part of the cave network, my hope was to give a cooler burrow that he/she could retreat to if needed.
> 
> Dave


That's looking good mate and love the attention you have paid to providing ever habitat that they might want, in particular the cave system with the vent. Def gives me some food for thought!

Quick question but how many layers of grout did you or are you doing?


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Just had to check that out.......schoolteacher is technically a single word wned8: :whistling2:


:blush: haha, what a tit! 



my_shed said:


> Lol but anyways....as promised
> 
> The rockwork
> image
> 
> Witch basking lamp in place
> image
> 
> And the rock that will sit over the thermostat probe and be one of several basking areas under and around the heat lamp (this still needs a bit more work, the finish is nothing like the rest as it's had less coats and less effort so far)
> image
> 
> I'm considering a frog eyed gecko to go in there, however I haven't really made my mind up. Within the rock is a burrow that is viewable from the outside via a small viewing window, and there are loads of nooks and crannies. The two holes in the top are for a pair of succulents I have kicking around that i'll try in here, if they peg it........well I guess it'll be cactus time lol!
> 
> Obviously I have some work to do yet, but the bulk of it is done, just wire tidying, substrate, more grout on the basking rock, triple check temps, and find a sky type background with maybe a sandstone outcrop or two to put on the back wall.
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback, hit me
> 
> Oh, and ventilation is a mesh roof and there is a vent that feeds into part of the cave network, my hope was to give a cooler burrow that he/she could retreat to if needed.
> 
> Dave


That's epic mate, really cool. I'm thinking of using a glass viv for my next build (not that I should have a "next" build, I have no space). I really like the burrow idea. I can't honestly think of anything to improve it, the only thing I would say (although you may be doing it anyway and I can't see it clearly), is I wouldn't have a gap in the build where your substrate is going. Substrate along with other things and possibly insects may escape under there. That's why I'm aiming for one complete smooth build so if I put a cricket in there it has nowhere to hide and will get eaten as apposed to outsmarting my dragon!

I really like that mate! :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed

Jimma said:


> That's looking good mate and love the attention you have paid to providing ever habitat that they might want, in particular the cave system with the vent. Def gives me some food for thought!
> 
> Quick question but how many layers of grout did you or are you doing?


Thanks, this was actually a really easy build 

i usually do a layer of grout thats not watered downvat all, then two lyers that are watered down, first one quite sloppy, the next less so. Then a final thick coat which i brush all in one direction to give the sedimentary rock look. So 4 in total. For bigger lizards like beardies i'd do more though, probably five or six, and for iggys, monitors and tegus etc i'd use cement :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> :blush: haha, what a tit!
> 
> 
> 
> That's epic mate, really cool. I'm thinking of using a glass viv for my next build (not that I should have a "next" build, I have no space). I really like the burrow idea. I can't honestly think of anything to improve it, the only thing I would say (although you may be doing it anyway and I can't see it clearly), is I wouldn't have a gap in the build where your substrate is going. Substrate along with other things and possibly insects may escape under there. That's why I'm aiming for one complete smooth build so if I put a cricket in there it has nowhere to hide and will get eaten as apposed to outsmarting my dragon!
> 
> I really like that mate! :2thumb:


Thanks mate  glass vivs can be more challenging but in some ways can look really good with the 360° visibility. Humidity can be an issue too but without a waterbowl it should be fine. The background eill be sealed around the edges so nothing can get under it, hopefully that'll do the trick! 
Its nothing like as good as yours but hoprfully it'll provide a good home :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

I managed to get the majority of the wiring sorted. I just need to mount the rest of the stuff on the rear and wire in the plugs. Anyway, just to break the trend I thought I'd take some pics! : victory: 

The now "wireless" dual thermometer. 










The two halogens. 









The T5 and Arcadia moonlight.









And a couple more because that's how I roll! 



















:mf_dribble:


----------



## my_shed

Thats as cool as.......the other side of the pillow!!! Loving it :no1:


----------



## Jimma

my_shed said:


> Thanks, this was actually a really easy build
> 
> i usually do a layer of grout thats not watered downvat all, then two lyers that are watered down, first one quite sloppy, the next less so. Then a final thick coat which i brush all in one direction to give the sedimentary rock look. So 4 in total. For bigger lizards like beardies i'd do more though, probably five or six, and for iggys, monitors and tegus etc i'd use cement :2thumb:


Cool you sound a little OCD like me with the final cost brushed in one direction. Lol

So 4 coats?! I have done two fairly thick coats but was going to leave it at that so that the details I have carved aren't lost. Would you advise I do more?


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Thats as cool as.......the other side of the pillow!!! Loving it :no1:


Haha, cheers. It's taken a while to wire up like this and I had to cut the wires to fit the T5 properly but I didn't want poor messy wiring letting it all down!




Jimma said:


> Cool you sound a little OCD like me with the final cost brushed in one direction. Lol
> 
> So 4 coats?! I have done two fairly thick coats but was going to leave it at that so that the details I have carved aren't lost. Would you advise I do more?


If you use a series of thin coats then you shouldn't loose any detail, or certainly not as much as thick coats. :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Haha, cheers. It's taken a while to wire up like this and I had to cut the wires to fit the T5 properly but I didn't want poor messy wiring letting it all down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use a series of thin coats then you shouldn't loose any detail, or certainly not as much as thick coats. :2thumb:


Lol yes your probably right and realise that now. Oops. It likes fine at the moment but was wondering if I need to put another coat on it. I was using floor grout and even though it was watered down alot it still came up thick on the kingspan. Looks good but want it to be strong enough.

Loving the time and care your putting in mate. Def the little details that make the end result that much better!


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Lol yes your probably right and realise that now. Oops. It likes fine at the moment but was wondering if I need to put another coat on it. I was using floor grout and even though it was watered down alot it still came up thick on the kingspan. Looks good but want it to be strong enough.
> 
> Loving the time and care your putting in mate. Def the little details that make the end result that much better!


Just add some thin coats now. It should stay the same as it is now detail wise but strengthen up some more. I'm hopefully going to do my first layer tomorrow and get it finished for a week sat/sun, so 5-6 thin coats, 1 a day should do the job. Then another 2 days to totally cure and I should be done! That's the plan anyway but I'll probably run a week late as usual!


----------



## my_shed

The test i do is push with a little pressure on the grout in raised areas, if it flexes give it more, if it doesn't, don't.

Simples

Dave


----------



## Jimma

my_shed said:


> The test i do is push with a little pressure on the grout in raised areas, if it flexes give it more, if it doesn't, don't.
> 
> Simples
> 
> Dave


Shimples! Lol yeah will try that then. They do seem pretty solid but another coat can't be a bad thing.

Will try with a really wet/thin coat as you suggested Tom


----------



## Jimma

Sorry another question I had, which I started a new thread about was to see if these products were any good for the job at hand 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=10467080

Any ideas?


----------



## my_shed

Jimma said:


> Sorry another question I had, which I started a new thread about was to see if these products were any good for the job at hand
> 
> Reptile Forums - View Single Post - Which paint and varnish for your backgrounds?
> 
> Any ideas?


Generally i avoid spray cans for backgrounds, it's too easy to miss bits and it tends to give uneven results. Best method i've found is sand and grout powder mixed into matt varnish and painted on. Harsh on your brushes, good finish though. Also depends on the useage, in an arid viv i don't seal my backgrounds, and even most temperate vivs I just leave with grout. Mainly seal only in vivs that are going to involve lots of running water, i.e. my cham viv.

Dave


----------



## Jimma

my_shed said:


> Generally i avoid spray cans for backgrounds, it's too easy to miss bits and it tends to give uneven results. Best method i've found is sand and grout powder mixed into matt varnish and painted on. Harsh on your brushes, good finish though. Also depends on the useage, in an arid viv i don't seal my backgrounds, and even most temperate vivs I just leave with grout. Mainly seal only in vivs that are going to involve lots of running water, i.e. my cham viv.
> 
> Dave


Ok fair enough makes it a bit easier I guess. Because of the temple I am building I decided not to with the sand finish so just going to paint the grout as that has enough texture for what I was looking for. 

Would the black acrylic lacquer be ok though as the first colour with the acrylic grey tonnes over the top?


----------



## my_shed

Jimma said:


> Ok fair enough makes it a bit easier I guess. Because of the temple I am building I decided not to with the sand finish so just going to paint the grout as that has enough texture for what I was looking for.
> 
> Would the black acrylic lacquer be ok though as the first colour with the acrylic grey tonnes over the top?


Should be fine, acrylic is what is usually suggested. Have you thought about getting coloured grout, i.e. sandstone, etc or adding the paint into the grout? Mine is actually just the colour of the grout.

Dave


----------



## stingray man

That is a awesome looking background m8, reminds me of red dead redemption :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

stingray man said:


> That is a awesome looking background m8, reminds me of red dead redemption :2thumb:


Cheers pal. What a game too! :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

Finished off all the wiring now. It's nice and tidy. Had a go at heating the viv but as I suspected the basking lamp (flood) is far too large. The basking spot is either far too hot when ambient is correct or when the basking spot is correct the ambient isn't hot enough as the light is barely on. Basically I am going to replace it for a second 50w halogen. The two 50w's should do the job but that'll have to wait until tomorrow. 

As usual I took some pics anyway, that T5 is epic!




























: victory:


----------



## Jimma

Still looking good mate, not far off now!


----------



## fatlad69

That is one superb , you have one very lucky Dragon.


----------



## tomcannon

fatlad69 said:


> That is one superb , you have one very lucky Dragon.


Cheers mate, I don't think he feels to lucky at the moment, he's on panacur and seems a little moody! :lol2:


----------



## callum b

Cannot wait to see this finished. Really great job so far 

Can I ask what fittings you are using for the halogen bulbs?


----------



## tomcannon

callum b said:


> Cannot wait to see this finished. Really great job so far
> 
> Can I ask what fittings you are using for the halogen bulbs?


Cheers pal. I should be getting the sealing finished tomorrow then on to the grouting. There just your standard Edison screw ceramics. Couple of quid from eBay.


----------



## kevinsampson

thats wicked... would love to have not only the time but yet the skill to do something like that... cant wait to see the finished product... well done mate,..... is that stuff all ok with the heat from the lights ?? as i might have a little go at something like that


----------



## kevinsampson

what glue are you using for it??


----------



## tomcannon

kevinsampson said:


> thats wicked... would love to have not only the time but yet the skill to do something like that... cant wait to see the finished product... well done mate,..... is that stuff all ok with the heat from the lights ?? as i might have a little go at something like that





kevinsampson said:


> what glue are you using for it??


Currently it's not ok with the lights, well it doesn't melt or anything but I wouldn't trust bare kingspan and the heat. It will have many layers of thin grout covering it though. I just used cheap no more nails stuff from travis perkins but any old silicone glue will do the job. It has been time consuming but will definitely be worth it! 

I have finished all the sealing and added the final rocks to it today. I'll add some pics tomorrow hopefully once it has it's first layer of grout. : victory:


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Currently it's not ok with the lights, well it doesn't melt or anything but I wouldn't trust bare kingspan and the heat. It will have many layers of thin grout covering it though. I just used cheap no more nails stuff from travis perkins but any old silicone glue will do the job. It has been time consuming but will definitely be worth it!
> 
> I have finished all the sealing and added the final rocks to it today. I'll add some pics tomorrow hopefully once it has it's first layer of grout. : victory:


Glad to hear your finally at the grout stage. What grout do you use floor or wall?


----------



## tomcannon

Floor grout, clearly on the basis that I assume it's stronger than wall and I found it in sandstone!


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> Floor grout, clearly on the basis that I assume it's stronger than wall and I found it in sandstone!


Sandstone color grout, thats a good idea for a background :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## samurai

I want to do something similar to this when my king snake is bigger, does the floor grout contain fungicide as the wall tile ones i could find did and i was worried about using it (sorry to highjack). 

Your viv is looking really good so far :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed

The concerns about fungicides and mould inhibitors is more relevant to amphibians than to other reptiles. This is because they have a very humid environment that would leach chemicals out very quickly and fheir porous skin makes them very susceptible to waterborne chemicals. For ratsnakes you have a relatively dry environment, any grout is going to be safe. 

Dave


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Floor grout, clearly on the basis that I assume it's stronger than wall and I found it in sandstone!


Yeah I used floor grout mainly because of the texture rather than having the smooth affect like the wall grout. I also got charcoal coloured grout but as always dried to light so ended up spraying it before dry brushing.

The reason I ask though is I found it hard to get thin coats with it due to the added texture.


----------



## tomcannon

It's update time!

Some pictures of the build being sealed in first. 




























And of the first layer of grout. 





































It should dry a fair bit lighter. You can see under the lamps how it's lighter already. I'm doing very thin layers so it'll take a while! You can also see the two extra rocks I added to the cool side.


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> It's update time!
> 
> Some pictures of the build being sealed in first.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And of the first layer of grout.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> It should dry a fair bit lighter. You can see under the lamps how it's lighter already. I'm doing very thin layers so it'll take a while! You can also see the two extra rocks I added to the cool side.


Top work as usual, the only thing i would like to point ot is that your loose rocks don't look the same as your background, in a natural setting i'd expect similar weathering on the rocks at floor level as on the rock face. Of course, you may have done this on purpose or have a cunning plan lol

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

I did think that but I wanted something larger to give more shaded hiding areas. A lot of the airplants will be going down that end specifically on/by the rocks so this should hide a fair bit of them. Either way I'm happy with how it looks and it should give the beardy something more to climb/rest on. : victory:


----------



## Jimma

Getting there. Can see the texture coming together now which is always exciting. Are you painting it or leaving it the grout colour? I am sure you have already said somewhere in the thread. Lol.


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Getting there. Can see the texture coming together now which is always exciting. Are you painting it or leaving it the grout colour? I am sure you have already said somewhere in the thread. Lol.


To be honest I'm not entirely sure yet. I'll see how it looks once its had all its layers and then make a decision. I might just mix up so grout with a little black or white to darken and lighten it and highlight the ridges with this. If the background creates its own shadow I probably won't bother painting. Like I said I'll just see how it looks!


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> I did think that but I wanted something larger to give more shaded hiding areas. A lot of the airplants will be going down that end specifically on/by the rocks so this should hide a fair bit of them. Either way I'm happy with how it looks and it should give the beardy something more to climb/rest on. : victory:


Seeeee, I knew you had a plan :2thumb::lol2:

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

Time for more pictures I hear you ask?! Only further grouting has happened so there isn't much of an update. 

You can see here how the sandstone colour looks when dry(er). 










I've applied the third coat today. I decided to mix some red in to this batch of grout. Two reasons for this. Firstly it's easier to see where I've been and if I've missed any areas with the grout. Secondly to give me some ideas on final colours. You can see here the red almost pale terracotta colour. 










I quite like this colour and think it'll improve when it's dry as it'll be lighter, well should be. This then led to my second bit of thinking...










You can see here how I'm trying different sections in different shades. I again like this look. I've decided that I'm going to do the next coat in an orangey colour and see if I like it. Then if I'm happy then final coat will be sandstone with lines of the red terracotta shown and an orangey colour. We'll see how it turns out. 

Anyway, not really necessary but any excuse for another picture! The third layer in total with some lights off to set the mood!..










:mf_dribble: can't wait to get this finished!


----------



## WolverineX

Colour is looking pretty spot on now Tom! Great job!


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Time for more pictures I hear you ask?! Only further grouting has happened so there isn't much of an update.
> 
> You can see here how the sandstone colour looks when dry(er).
> 
> image
> 
> I've applied the third coat today. I decided to mix some red in to this batch of grout. Two reasons for this. Firstly it's easier to see where I've been and if I've missed any areas with the grout. Secondly to give me some ideas on final colours. You can see here the red almost pale terracotta colour.
> 
> image
> 
> I quite like this colour and think it'll improve when it's dry as it'll be lighter, well should be. This then led to my second bit of thinking...
> 
> image
> 
> You can see here how I'm trying different sections in different shades. I again like this look. I've decided that I'm going to do the next coat in an orangey colour and see if I like it. Then if I'm happy then final coat will be sandstone with lines of the red terracotta shown and an orangey colour. We'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Anyway, not really necessary but any excuse for another picture! The third layer in total with some lights off to set the mood!..
> 
> image
> 
> :mf_dribble: can't wait to get this finished!


Looking really good mate and loving the variety in colours looks like real sandstone! Personally I like the red that dark. When we are laying sandstone at work you get some real dark red veins even some purples and blues in some batches. Loos sweet though mate keep the work up.


----------



## tomcannon

I did consider purples and blues but I don't think it would look good, I can get away with the reds and oranges (I hope) but anything else would be too difficult.


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> I did consider purples and blues but I don't think it would look good, I can get away with the reds and oranges (I hope) but anything else would be too difficult.


Yeah think reds and oranges are probably best for this scenario though the purples and blues would look out of place they could easily over do it. Can't wait to see your fellow in there.


----------



## tomcannon

Ok so the red didn't really work, it turned out more pink as you can see below. 



















So I'll have to add more red when I'm doing the final colours! Trial and error!

I went for an orange for the next coat. 










It's getting there but as I'm using thin coats it going to need atleast another 2 layers I think to withstand the nails!


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Ok so the red didn't really work, it turned out more pink as you can see below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> So I'll have to add more red when I'm doing the final colours! Trial and error!
> 
> I went for an orange for the next coat.
> 
> image
> 
> It's getting there but as I'm using thin coats it going to need atleast another 2 layers I think to withstand the nails!


I don't think it looks too bad mate you def get pinks in sand stone. As you build it up and add the different shades it will look better and better.

Are you just mixing up a really watery grout mix to do your layers?


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> I don't think it looks too bad mate you def get pinks in sand stone. As you build it up and add the different shades it will look better and better.
> 
> Are you just mixing up a really watery grout mix to do your layers?


Cheers, I think it should turn out ok! Yeah pretty much, I basically had it as watery as it can be without it running. This morning it had had 3 coats and the kingspan could still easily be indented if I were to push with my thumb, I'd say it's going to be atleast 6 layers. Basically once it feels like I couldn't easily indent it I will just add the coloured grout for affect on top. I'm thinking in total 7 layers then colours so 7.5!


----------



## tomcannon

This is how the orange turned out. A lot lighter than I expected as I made it really bright but I like it! I think I have my 3 colours. It's dried pretty hard now so I think one more grout and then the colours! Wooooo


----------



## bigd_1

is looking good bet you be happy when it don


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> This is how the orange turned out. A lot lighter than I expected as I made it really bright but I like it! I think I have my 3 colours. It's dried pretty hard now so I think one more grout and then the colours! Wooooo
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good mate. Love that bit of wood too. I see you also have a new lodger in the second pic too!


----------



## tomcannon

Cheers guys, yeah I hunted high and low for the perfect piece of wood, it was knd of built around and for that wood! Yeah, he's my guard! I pay him in warmth throughout the night! :lol2:


----------



## GECKO MICK

lookin awesome mate.Keep up the good work.:2thumb:


----------



## motorhead

a great job!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma

So how's it progressing mate? Though I would catch up on here rather than hijacking someone else's thread.


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> So how's it progressing mate? Though I would catch up on here rather than hijacking someone else's thread.


Yeah I thought that too so diverted the topic back to its original intent! Uuuum unfortunately it's not. I've been working a lot recently and decided to take up a bout of man flu in my spare time! :devil: All better now but still seething and depressed over the f1 today plus I drowned my Locust's! Ha. Long story. 

Anyway, I will hopefully be continuing tomorrow after work but I think I'm out of grout and wont be able to get more until Tuesday so it may have to wait until then! It'll be finished by the end of the week though... I think. My air plants arrived the other day :whistling2: plus my grasses should any day too :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

I was going to ask on the other thread about your build and the lack of an update too but didn't want to hijack. so how is it going?


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Yeah I thought that too so diverted the topic back to its original intent! Uuuum unfortunately it's not. I've been working a lot recently and decided to take up a bout of man flu in my spare time! :devil: All better now but still seething and depressed over the f1 today plus I drowned my Locust's! Ha. Long story.
> 
> Anyway, I will hopefully be continuing tomorrow after work but I think I'm out of grout and wont be able to get more until Tuesday so it may have to wait until then! It'll be finished by the end of the week though... I think. My air plants arrived the other day :whistling2: plus my grasses should any day too :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> I was going to ask on the other thread about your build and the lack of an update too but didn't want to hijack. so how is it going?


Sorry for your loss! Lol how did that happen? Glad to to hear your feeling better, those girls just don't know what we go through with man flu!

Wicked, genuinely can't wait to see the plants go in its going to look sweet and will really finish it off. Looking forward to the next instalments of photos. What plants did you go for?

To be honest I have much the same story lots of work recently and spare time has been sorting out the front of the garage because I had to get my bike back from my mates garage and my miss very had kindly filled it with junk. I think she was hoping I wasn't bringing back. Lol so not alot has progressed apart from the odd varnish on some of the background pieces. Hoping to get some time on it tomorrow because we had a job cancelled, the kid is at nursery and the miss is at work.


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Sorry for your loss! Lol how did that happen? Glad to to hear your feeling better, those girls just don't know what we go through with man flu!
> 
> Wicked, genuinely can't wait to see the plants go in its going to look sweet and will really finish it off. Looking forward to the next instalments of photos. What plants did you go for?
> 
> To be honest I have much the same story lots of work recently and spare time has been sorting out the front of the garage because I had to get my bike back from my mates garage and my miss very had kindly filled it with junk. I think she was hoping I wasn't bringing back. Lol so not alot has progressed apart from the odd varnish on some of the background pieces. Hoping to get some time on it tomorrow because we had a job cancelled, the kid is at nursery and the miss is at work.


Well lets just say i'm never relying on a seven year old to water the lay boxes again. I know it was of course my fault but I explained three times!!! I have far too much faith in him! 

The airplants I have are a paleacea, tricolor, velutina and juncea. And the grasses are carex buchani and carex flagelifera!


----------



## rexob

it's looking awsome :no1: tom, i hope to build a vivarium the same size in the future, but it will never be as good as your viv, can't wait to see the finished pics keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Well lets just say i'm never relying on a seven year old to water the lay boxes again. I know it was of course my fault but I explained three times!!! I have far too much faith in him!
> 
> The airplants I have are a paleacea, tricolor, velutina and juncea. And the grasses are carex buchani and carex flagelifera!


Brilliant, got to love kids!!

The plants are going to look the nuts! Can't wait mate.


----------



## Jimma

Alright buddy! Did your plants arrive? Manage to get anything more done? Where are the pics?


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Alright buddy! Did your plants arrive? Manage to get anything more done? Where are the pics?


Hey pal, you alright? I'm not sure whether the plants have arrived, the build is taking place in a shed about 10 miles from my place as I don't have the room. I'll be heading there tomorrow. Same old story, been to busy, went to get more grout today but they were out! I'm hoping they'll have more in tomorrow so I can get the grouting done. Still hoping to get it finished by the end of the week though! So no progress and therefore no pics! How's yours coming along?


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Hey pal, you alright? I'm not sure whether the plants have arrived, the build is taking place in a shed about 10 miles from my place as I don't have the room. I'll be heading there tomorrow. Same old story, been to busy, went to get more grout today but they were out! I'm hoping they'll have more in tomorrow so I can get the grouting done. Still hoping to get it finished by the end of the week though! So no progress and therefore no pics! How's yours coming along?


Gutting! Hate it when that happens, all set to get something done and of no fault of your own its a flop! I hear people blame it on the drink! Lol

Looking forward to seeing then plants for sure.

Had a little set back on mine. Firstly I did another coat of varnish and for some reason it ended up drying all white. Not sure why!! Was not a happy bunny. Then secondly my bike wouldn't start so had a little fiddle with that. Hopefully have some more time tomorrow.


----------



## tomcannon

Update.

I got the air plants in to see how they'd look. :mf_dribble:
































































I'm still unsure where I'm going to mount them (the two that don't move in the pics, the paleacea in the top right corner and the velutina at the base of the centre of the driftwood, are probably staying as they are) but they look the beans wherever I decide to put them! Still awaiting my grasses. Going to ring them tomorrow to see where they are. While were on the subject of the grasses the two large gaps where the driftwood hits the floor is where the majority of grass will be planted so you wont see these gaps and the wood will blend in to the floor... There is also a small hole behind the front rocks on the right next to the food bowl hole. Grass will also be planted in here leaking over the top and around the rocks. Therefore I will probably mount the juncea (tall grassy airplant) at the central base of the driftwood next to the velutina (as pictured in the last picture above). That's the plan for now anyway!



I then moved on to the final colourings. I painted on an orange grout and then moved on to the red. However I think this is where I may have made a mistake. I was short on red acrylic paint and remembered I had red grout powder so used this. I painted on very intense colours knowing that they would dry much lighter... I realised after painting that the red probably wont lighten much seeing as it is grout powder colouring. Therefore I think the red will look pants, pretty much how it looks in the pics below so I'll probably have to grout over the whole thing again. :censor: Although when Jay (pendragon) attempted this he said it just didn't blend right and grouted over it all anyway so my attempts will probably be in vain too but I'm waiting on the grasses so may as well give it a go.



















So most likely not a productive update but hey its all a learning curve! If I have to revert to how it looks in the first bunch of pics with the airplants then I'll still be more than happy, not one to blow my own trumpet but I'm so happy with it!


----------



## KWIBEZEE

Followed this and like the determination. Colouring the strata ( Layers of an exposed cliff face) is tricky. Suggest you dilute between colours - ie not as bold or in contrast and possibly let the colours seap into one another so as to form a less dramatic edge between layers. Also over splash by stipling - use an old toothbrush to simply sprinkle a few flecks of a differnet colour on the bands you are painting - the other bands can be overlain with soft cloth etc so that the colours from the stipling dont go everywhere.
I use auto spray paints and then after a good week of air drying start a first caot of quality yacht varnish. It will take time to cure and build up several thin layers. I think this appraoch will prove best and withstand the test of time. When it comes to cleaning the backwalls in my displays I simply wipe over them with a wet cloth. Any poop stain or blood simply wipes away.

Best of luck - keep at it - slow and sure.


----------



## tomcannon

KWIBEZEE said:


> Followed this and like the determination. Colouring the strata ( Layers of an exposed cliff face) is tricky. Suggest you dilute between colours - ie not as bold or in contrast and possibly let the colours seap into one another so as to form a less dramatic edge between layers. Also over splash by stipling - use an old toothbrush to simply sprinkle a few flecks of a differnet colour on the bands you are painting - the other bands can be overlain with soft cloth etc so that the colours from the stipling dont go everywhere.
> I use auto spray paints and then after a good week of air drying start a first caot of quality yacht varnish. It will take time to cure and build up several thin layers. I think this appraoch will prove best and withstand the test of time. When it comes to cleaning the backwalls in my displays I simply wipe over them with a wet cloth. Any poop stain or blood simply wipes away.
> 
> Best of luck - keep at it - slow and sure.


Cheers for the tips. I'm beginning to think the different colours might be a bad idea. i'll see how this turns out and probably use that experience to regrout and start over with a blank canvas.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> Update.
> 
> I got the air plants in to see how they'd look. :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm still unsure where I'm going to mount them (the two that don't move in the pics, the paleacea in the top right corner and the velutina at the base of the centre of the driftwood, are probably staying as they are) but they look the beans wherever I decide to put them! Still awaiting my grasses. Going to ring them tomorrow to see where they are. While were on the subject of the grasses the two large gaps where the driftwood hits the floor is where the majority of grass will be planted so you wont see these gaps and the wood will blend in to the floor... There is also a small hole behind the front rocks on the right next to the food bowl hole. Grass will also be planted in here leaking over the top and around the rocks. Therefore I will probably mount the juncea (tall grassy airplant) at the central base of the driftwood next to the velutina (as pictured in the last picture above). That's the plan for now anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> I then moved on to the final colourings. I painted on an orange grout and then moved on to the red. However I think this is where I may have made a mistake. I was short on red acrylic paint and remembered I had red grout powder so used this. I painted on very intense colours knowing that they would dry much lighter... I realised after painting that the red probably wont lighten much seeing as it is grout powder colouring. Therefore I think the red will look pants, pretty much how it looks in the pics below so I'll probably have to grout over the whole thing again. :censor: Although when Jay (pendragon) attempted this he said it just didn't blend right and grouted over it all anyway so my attempts will probably be in vain too but I'm waiting on the grasses so may as well give it a go.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> So most likely not a productive update but hey its all a learning curve! If I have to revert to how it looks in the first bunch of pics with the airplants then I'll still be more than happy, not one to blow my own trumpet but I'm so happy with it!


 
the plants are making the build come alive tom :2thumb: but i think you are right about the red grout, but who knows better then you......not me thats for sure. cant wait to see more updated pic's :no1:


----------



## tomcannon

cheer's pal. the plants really do finish it off. I'm almost 100% sure the red won't lighten. It was one of those last gasp decisions that originally seem brilliant and then you actually think and realise what you've done! whoops! Luckily I can just grout over it again!


----------



## Jimma

Looking sweet mate. The plants def bring it to life and finish it off really nicely. Going to look even better with the grasses.

Shame about the red. Think you are probably right that it is not going to lighten as it dries. Whatever you decide to do I know it will end up the nuts. Just a thought though could you not dry brush where the colours meet? I used to use this technic years ago on various different paint jobs and could blend things quiet effectively. Looked especially good on the rougher services.


----------



## lotrt2t

Wow, its looking good. Yeah thoses plants just bring it all together. Its really beautiful  Well done!


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Looking sweet mate. The plants def bring it to life and finish it off really nicely. Going to look even better with the grasses.
> 
> Shame about the red. Think you are probably right that it is not going to lighten as it dries. Whatever you decide to do I know it will end up the nuts. Just a thought though could you not dry brush where the colours meet? I used to use this technic years ago on various different paint jobs and could blend things quiet effectively. Looked especially good on the rougher services.


I did think about this but the opinion I got from the grout today I don't think it would dry brush well, I may have to thin it down even more if I can. Even so I think the red is too intense so not sure it would be possible to dumb it down enough if you get me?! I'll see what I can manage tomorrow.


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> I did think about this but the opinion I got from the grout today I don't think it would dry brush well, I may have to thin it down even more if I can. Even so I think the red is too intense so not sure it would be possible to dumb it down enough if you get me?! I'll see what I can manage tomorrow.


True would be completely different with grout but was just think if you make a really watery mix it might work. How about mixing the grout colours and doing a test somewhere to see how it dries.

Sorry sure you have thought of all this but I'm just thinking out loud really. 

I know you'll get it sorted buddy just means a little more work now I guess. But hey more opportunities for pics!


----------



## Grey

My word... the builds on this forum never cease to amaze me! Granted, I haven't checked out the entire thread yet but from the snippets I've seen your animal will absolutely _adore_ this! Well done!!!


----------



## tomcannon

Ok so I arrived at the shed today with a pleasant surprise! It's faded. I'm still unsure though and can see now what Jay was going on about. I don't know if it looks right. I sanded it down slightly with my fingers! Fine sand paper was taking too much off. 

Anyway, here's a mountain of pics. I now need all your opinions on whether I should continue with the strata effect or go back to how it was before?

























































I added some bolder red streaks with the grout powder as you can see in the rest of the images.






























So guys, better like this or how it was before?

Here's a before shot to remind you!












Thanks, Tom.


----------



## bigd_1

looks ok how it is now : victory:


----------



## Jimma

Wow that really has lightened as its dried! 

To be honest I actually quite like it. It's different from all the other plan sand coloured backgrounds that's for sure.

The only thing I might consider is to try and blend the colours slightly so it's not such a sudden contrast.

Still looking good though.


----------



## samurai

That looks amazing :no1:


----------



## gizmossister

oooo that looks cool leave it how u've done it mine is just plain sand which is fine for my lizards coz they are black, but the red background gives a nice contrast to sandy coloured lizards


----------



## Grey

If it's possible to blend the colours a teeny bit that'd be great but if not I think the background looks incredible. It adds a wonderful contrast to the rest of the enclosure and I'm sure with plants will be even more amazing.


----------



## tomcannon

Cheer's for the comments everyone. I think were all singing from the same hymn sheet so to speak! I agree it has the potential to look much better with the strata, I'm just going to see if I can blend it in. I just don't know how, it wont blend down much more than it is now really by sanding/brushing so the only real way is to add more colour to blend it in. But that will be nigh on impossible as I wont know the colour until it's dried plus grout doesn't dry brush well as its so thick and I don't think I could thin it down anymore! :bash: Hhhhmmm :hmm: Let's see what tomorrow brings! Firstly I'll add the airplant's and see how they contrast.


----------



## gizmossister

If u use an art technique called drybrushing using only paint (acrylics r best) u should be able to achieve the affect u want


----------



## tomcannon

gizmossister said:


> If u use an art technique called drybrushing using only paint (acrylics r best) u should be able to achieve the affect u want


Agreed, but to use only acrylics now would mean painting the whole thing. I wouldn't be able to use just acrylics to blend in the coloured grout as it would contrast wickedly. I'm not sure whether this would be a task too far beyond my potential, I'm certainly no artist and this certainly no simple task. I think I'll make a lighter red batch up and see if I can blend the red in and just generally lighten it more. The yellow is quite light so blends in well, it's the red that is too bold and contrasting!


----------



## gizmossister

tomcannon said:


> Agreed, but to use only acrylics now would mean painting the whole thing. I wouldn't be able to use just acrylics to blend in the coloured grout as it would contrast wickedly. I'm not sure whether this would be a task too far beyond my potential, I'm certainly no artist and this certainly no simple task. I think I'll make a lighter red batch up and see if I can blend the red in and just generally lighten it more. The yellow is quite light so blends in well, it's the red that is too bold and contrasting!


you wont need to repaint the whole thing if ur just using it to blend and make highlights. you can use water based paints if you find that easier, acrylics r easy to use if u check they are water based u can water them down to make them easier to use... what colourant have u used in the grout? is it paint or the colour they have already put in? if you really water paints down u can use them more as a glaze to blend aswell if thats easier for u


----------



## tomcannon

gizmossister said:


> you wont need to repaint the whole thing if ur just using it to blend and make highlights. you can use water based paints if you find that easier, acrylics r easy to use if u check they are water based u can water them down to make them easier to use... what colourant have u used in the grout? is it paint or the colour they have already put in? if you really water paints down u can use them more as a glaze to blend aswell if thats easier for u


It's acrylic paint I've been using. Cheer's for that, maybe I shall give this a try!


----------



## Jimma

I would agree, leave the yellows. I think it is just the red that needs blending. Had a little play in the garage today while I was varnishing the last bits for my build. 

I knocked up a mix of grout with a fair amount f water. However I didn't mix it totally and then drained off the water that had taken the die. tried using this to dry brush and it worked alright. Might that help?


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> I would agree, leave the yellows. I think it is just the red that needs blending. Had a little play in the garage today while I was varnishing the last bits for my build.
> 
> I knocked up a mix of grout with a fair amount f water. However I didn't mix it totally and then drained off the water that had taken the die. tried using this to dry brush and it worked alright. Might that help?


Sorry, you used the drained water or the grout? I think I will give the acrylic paint idea a shot. a very light pink with a splash of yellow should do the job.


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Sorry, you used the drained water or the grout? I think I will give the acrylic paint idea a shot. a very light pink with a splash of yellow should do the job.


Lol yeah sorry probably didn't explain that very well. But basically the grout I have is dark grey and as your mixing it you can separate some water that has taken the die. If that makes any sense.

Was just a thought as you didn't seem keen on the paint idea though that would be preferable. Like I said I tried it and it seemed to work ok. Lol just a crazy out of the box thought lol. Will probably check on it tomorrow and it will have faded completely.


----------



## tomcannon

After sleeping on it I woke up this morning realising that I wasn't happy with the finishing on the rock. It was far below par in comparison to the rest of it and that just wouldn't do! So I headed to the shed and the first thing I did was regrout the whole thing with a darker shade of slightly brown/orange. It was still drying so will be lighter than the pic but here it is anyway.










Now I still want to go for the strata look. Something like the pic below.










I used a heat gun to dry part of the side wall and experimented with some dry brushing and acrylic paints. This is what happened.










Mainly orange but you can see a hint of browny purple in the top right. As you can see it looks much better and blends in amazingly, I think this is the route to take I'm just not sure how to undertake it. Either follow the lines with orange in the deeper areas as shown with the odd highlight of browny purple or to forget about the deeper lines and do sections of a brighter orange fading in to the grout?

What do you think?


----------



## Jimma

Whatever you have done in that last pic, keep doing that looks the dogs danglies!


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Whatever you have done in that last pic, keep doing that looks the dogs danglies!


That's the plan!


----------



## Jimma

Sweet. He is going to be the envy of all the other beardies!

Did your grasses arrive?


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Sweet. He is going to be the envy of all the other beardies!
> 
> Did your grasses arrive?


Haha, cheers. No grasses :censor: But they have been sent out (apparently) so should be with me soon as! Just in time to finish it hopefully!


----------



## bigd_1

man that viv is looking good looks like a lot of time has gon in to it keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## rexob

Jimma said:


> Whatever you have done in that last pic, keep doing that looks the dogs danglies!


Agreed, that looks awesome tom, you are a genius :notworthy: I'm not jealous at all :lol2: no it is looking great cant wait to see it all finished you're beardie will not know what to look at first.


----------



## tomcannon

Just got in after 3 hours of painting, I have a cracking headache. :devil:

But it was worth it, the viv looks epic. Even better in person than the pictures too. I must remember to take a decent camera with me when I next go, these are all iphone pics and then dont get the colours right.

Anyway, here they are...











These two below show the colours the best, they seem to dark in the other images.






















It's not actually as dark as this below.




















And a close up.










So I'm really happy but not finished yet. I will finish the orange and touch it all up a little then I'm thinking some very subtle pinks and a patch of purple. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jimma

tomcannon said:


> Just got in after 3 hours of painting, I have a cracking headache. :devil:
> 
> But it was worth it, the viv looks epic. Even better in person than the pictures too. I must remember to take a decent camera with me when I next go, these are all iphone pics and then dont get the colours right.
> 
> Anyway, here they are...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> These two below show the colours the best, they seem to dark in the other images.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> It's not actually as dark as this below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And a close up.
> 
> image
> 
> So I'm really happy but not finished yet. I will finish the orange and touch it all up a little then I'm thinking some very subtle pinks and a patch of purple. :mf_dribble:


Yeah should def be well happy with that mate after all the work you have put in and it looks damn sweet. Once the greens of the plants and the grasses are in those colours are going to look even better.

Fantastic job mate, shame about the headache. My headache usually starts when I get in from the garage and I am in trouble with the miss for being out there too long!


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Yeah should def be well happy with that mate after all the work you have put in and it looks damn sweet. Once the greens of the plants and the grasses are in those colours are going to look even better.
> 
> Fantastic job mate, shame about the headache. My headache usually starts when I get in from the garage and I am in trouble with the miss for being out there too long!


I never get headaches, it must have been the concentration and/or paint fumes, although it didn't seem too fumey (think I just made a new word!). I agree the plants should finish it off nicely. I was going to grab the airplants to take a look but it is absolutely pi**ing it down and I just couldn't be arsed with it! Tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> Just got in after 3 hours of painting, I have a cracking headache. :devil:
> 
> But it was worth it, the viv looks epic. Even better in person than the pictures too. I must remember to take a decent camera with me when I next go, these are all iphone pics and then dont get the colours right.
> 
> Anyway, here they are...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> These two below show the colours the best, they seem to dark in the other images.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> It's not actually as dark as this below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And a close up.
> 
> image
> 
> So I'm really happy but not finished yet. I will finish the orange and touch it all up a little then I'm thinking some very subtle pinks and a patch of purple. :mf_dribble:


WOW one word mate STUNNING :no1:



Jimma said:


> Yeah should def be well happy with that mate after all the work you have put in and it looks damn sweet. Once the greens of the plants and the grasses are in those colours are going to look even better.
> 
> Fantastic job mate, shame about the headache. My headache usually starts when I get in from the garage and I am in trouble with the miss for being out there too long!


 
yeah i have to agree with what jimma has said :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

Not much of an update but of course more pics! :whistling2:

The orange was too orange for my liking so I went over with a lighter colour. As you can see its quite pink (although pinker in the pics than in person). I will continue this all over and then apply some light orange at the end.

I highlighted the raised area's with a yellow tint which blends it in nicely. Getting there. One of my grasses has arrived but I'm awaiting the rest.





































Tom.


----------



## JimmyMature

Looks great, when are you getting the Beardy? Or are you selling it to me for £5.00?


Jim


----------



## tomcannon

JimmyMature said:


> Looks great, when are you getting the Beardy? Or are you selling it to me for £5.00?
> 
> 
> Jim


Neither! I've already got a beardie! 

You put in another fullstop by mistake... That's twice now! :whistling2: To be fair, I wouldn't sell it for £500, I reckon I've spent almost that on it.


----------



## wayne the pain

Thats amazing :gasp: a real credit to you :notworthy:


----------



## tomcannon

wayne the pain said:


> Thats amazing :gasp: a real credit to you :notworthy:


Thanks! : victory:


----------



## rexob

what can i say, the colour's are looking fantastic and the green with the grass against the background really sets it of, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## tomcannon

All my grasses have finally arrived! :2thumb:

I will be heading to the shed tomorrow to hopefully finish the viv (if all goes well)!


----------



## Jimma

Can't wait!!


----------



## tomcannon

I've been up since 5, watched the f1 and then wait straight to the shed with the intention to finish it. I'm knackered so I'll let the pics do the talking!

Last paint touch ups....




























And finally!....























































And how it looks in the lounge...



















Thanks to everyones comments and help. :thumb: Ignore the soil, it'll be covered by sand.


----------



## Jimma

Mate that looks the nuts!!! Got to be happy with that looks frickin awesome. All your time and effort has paid off for sure.

There is only one thing though, not so sure about your choice of TV programme.


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> Mate that looks the nuts!!! Got to be happy with that looks frickin awesome. All your time and effort has paid off for sure.
> 
> There is only one thing though, not so sure about your choice of TV programme.


Cheers buddy, I am ecstatic just too tired to show it! Haha, you can blame the missus for that one!


----------



## my_shed

Absolutely awesome!! So much hard graft paying off in spades!!! Jus hope your beardie doesn't poo down it lol


----------



## tomcannon

my_shed said:


> Absolutely awesome!! So much hard graft paying off in spades!!!


Thanks, it has been hard but totally worth it! 



my_shed said:


> Jus hope your beardie doesn't poo down it lol


It's inevitable isn't it! It's a small price to pay!


----------



## bigd_1

are you all looking at the same viv as me it looks s:censor: give to to me and i will get rid of it for you :lol2: jk 
man that looks the dogs b :censor: time well spent in my eyes hope my looks 1/2 as good when don :no1:


----------



## tomcannon

bigd_1 said:


> are you all looking at the same viv as me it looks s:censor: give to to me and i will get rid of it for you :lol2: jk
> man that looks the dogs b :censor: time well spent in my eyes hope my looks 1/2 as good when don :no1:


Haha, no one is taking it from me... You'll have to pry it from my dead hands!!! It was indeed time well spent, I'll be honest I did tire of all the grouting and dry brushing and just wanted it finished... Totally worth it, worked out better than I could have expected, (would you believe at one point this morning I considered grouting over it again and starting over... Again!) so glad I stuck with it!

I'm currently monitoring temps and will check and double check they're steady tomorrow then he'll be in! :mf_dribble:


----------



## bigd_1

all you need now is a bigger tv to sit on top :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

bigd_1 said:


> all you need now is a bigger tv to sit on top :lol2:


Ah man, it makes it look tiny, I never thought of this! It's a 42" would you believe. Maybe I'll start a new build with the tv built in!!!


----------



## Grey

Absolutely incredible! That is one of the most epic vivs I've seen, well done! I bet your beardie will love it!


----------



## tomcannon

Grey said:


> Absolutely incredible! That is one of the most epic vivs I've seen, well done! I bet your beardie will love it!


Cheers pal. The sand is in and he will be tomorrow so I'll take another pic or two then as there isn't enough at the moment! :whistling2:


----------



## rexob

tom that is just awesome, youre beardie will be livving in the ritz its been great to see you shape and paint everything well done top job :no1:


----------



## tomcannon

He's in and I have some pics!

































































:flrt:


----------



## Grey

"My branch :V"

A stunning animal in a stunning set up! Absolutely lovely!! :flrt:


----------



## tomcannon

Too right he is! He's really filling out now, was fairly skinny a while back... I can feel a shed coming on soon!


----------



## Jimma

That is one happy looking beardie. Certainly a smug looking guy with his new home bring so plush! 

That is a cracking job mate looks wicked well done. I want a beardie now!


----------



## tomcannon

Jimma said:


> That is one happy looking beardie. Certainly a smug looking guy with his new home bring so plush!
> 
> That is a cracking job mate looks wicked well done. I want a beardie now!


Haha, if you want a beardy I'd personally suggest rankins. Not that beardy's aren't great as they are. I am just really interested now in 4 rankins in a 6x2x2. I think they'd look great in here, plus beardies are common as muck, whereas rankins are rarer and you could have some fun breeding! :2thumb: Maybe sometime down the line!


----------



## huffy

WOW!! Great set up, and nice to have as a feature in your lounge so you can show off to any visitors!!


----------



## tomcannon

huffy said:


> WOW!! Great set up, and nice to have as a feature in your lounge so you can show off to any visitors!!


Cheers mate, it definitely is the centre piece!

I know I'm like a kid at christmas but I have more pics. Kook's was using his main basking area for the first time this morning so I got a few snaps.





































I will be showing how I fixed that tillandsia on the driftwood once I sort the pics. It has to be easily removable so I can feed and water them outside of the viv.


I also got some pics of the arcadia moonlight in action. It looks fantastic but the pictures just wouldn't focus properly! I'm certainly no camera man!











In the pic below you can see him in his favourite sleeping spot behind the rock and under the tree. The purpose built "bed" on the bottom right right of the viv has seen no action yet, but he knows best I guess!





































Apologies for the cluttered lounge! His old viv and other furniture is yet to be moved.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> He's in and I have some pics!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


 
WOW the viv is looking awesome tom and you're beardie is looking well pleased with himself, the pic's in you're last post are wonderful tom :no1:


----------



## chops'sdragon

Awesome! what an amazing viv. Can I ask what your using to heat it? Are they halogen bulbs? And UV?


----------



## tomcannon

chops'sdragon said:


> Awesome! what an amazing viv. Can I ask what your using to heat it? Are they halogen bulbs? And UV?


Cheer's pal. I've replied to your PM mate. :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1

is that just 1 arcadia moonlight you got in the viv ?


----------



## tomcannon

bigd_1 said:


> is that just 1 arcadia moonlight you got in the viv ?


Yeah just the one. I was going to go down the route of blue LEDs but i really wanted them to be safe for his eyes and give out a more dull soft blue which this does perfectly and the moonlight was a simple choice rather than wiring in LEDs. It's actually easier to see than it appears in the pics, you can see quite a lot but it in no way affects him (well, that I'm aware, he still falls asleep within minutes). It's a very good product in my eyes but I guess it depends what your after.


----------



## Chance

tomcannon said:


> This is how the orange turned out. A lot lighter than I expected as I made it really bright but I like it! I think I have my 3 colours. It's dried pretty hard now so I think one more grout and then the colours! Wooooo
> 
> image
> 
> image


I see you already had one resident there? Has he stayed? lol Looks amazing! I used pre-mixed grout when I did my beardie viv a few years back. 

Rob


----------



## Chance

tomcannon said:


> I've been up since 5, watched the f1 and then wait straight to the shed with the intention to finish it. I'm knackered so I'll let the pics do the talking!
> 
> Last paint touch ups....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally!....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And how it looks in the lounge...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks to everyones comments and help. :thumb: Ignore the soil, it'll be covered by sand.


And glad ur watching the X factor lol. That viv looks absolutely incredible compared to the naff one I made a while back lol. :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma

Said it before mate but cracking job! The moonlight gives a great affect. I have one too and like you say doesn't seem to bother my cresties, they are still fairly active when it is on. Looking forward to having it in the new viv which is almost there now.


----------



## tomcannon

Chance said:


> And glad ur watching the X factor lol. That viv looks absolutely incredible compared to the naff one I made a while back lol. :2thumb:





Jimma said:


> Said it before mate but cracking job! The moonlight gives a great affect. I have one too and like you say doesn't seem to bother my cresties, they are still fairly active when it is on. Looking forward to having it in the new viv which is almost there now.


Cheers guys. I've got a great video of him exploring his viv, climbs all over the basking log, jumps off the top, in and out the run underneath. It is working exactly how I imagined it and I think that T5 is doing wonders! As soon as I get some free time I'll edit and upload the video. 

Good to hear yours is coming along Jamie. Where's the pics?! :whistling2:


----------



## tomcannon

Here's that video I promised.


----------



## wezza309

that looks so good mate top marks :no1::no1:


----------



## tomcannon

wezza309 said:


> that looks so good mate top marks :no1::no1:


Cheers pal. 

Sorry, I'm addicted! A couple more shots from this evening.





























He headed to the security of the "trees" :lol2:










And never left!..


----------



## Jimma

Loving the video mate. He certainly seems to like his new surroundings!


----------



## fatlad69

Looks like he is using every inch of the viv. It looks fantastic and an inspiration to us all.


----------



## rexob

fatlad69 said:


> Looks like he is using every inch of the viv. It looks fantastic and an inspiration to us all.


 
You're so right fatlads69, im close to starting a viv build myself and i have to say tomcannons viv build has given me some thing to aim for, it wont be as good as this build but inspiration it has given me.


keep the photos coming tomcannon mate :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley

Looks awesome, similar to pendragons. I'm building my own viv soon and then I'm going for a similar background to this (if I can manage it) but love your floor idea. Have you covered it in anything ie sand or just the grout and paint? If its just the grout/paint how bad is it to keep clean as my beardie does crap often and at the moment he's on sandstone slabs and its a nightmare to keep clean.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Looks awesome, similar to pendragons. I'm building my own viv soon and then I'm going for a similar background to this (if I can manage it) but love your floor idea. Have you covered it in anything ie sand or just the grout and paint? If its just the grout/paint how bad is it to keep clean as my beardie does crap often and at the moment he's on sandstone slabs and its a nightmare to keep clean.


Cheers, it was based on jays so glad you can see what I was aiming for! The floor is just grout and paint. It does have sand scattered over it in the dips and troughs! To be fair it's much easier to clean than I though. I always knew this was an issue but it wasn't going to stop me, thankfully it's surprised me. I am yet to find a dried poo yet as I clean it up instantly if I'm aware of it. I use paper towel and then spray with an f10 solution and wipe down with a cloth, it doesn't stain! :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley

Cool, I might give the floor ago as part of my stage 1 build as I'm building the viv from scratch, and then go for the back n sides on stage 2. Thinking of something like this and pendragons but have it a bit lower like a top of the cliff/dune and a sky background above it to give a near and far aspect.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Cool, I might give the floor ago as part of my stage 1 build as I'm building the viv from scratch, and then go for the back n sides on stage 2. Thinking of something like this and pendragons but have it a bit lower like a top of the cliff/dune and a sky background above it to give a near and far aspect.


I like that idea. I'm sure I remember you chatting about it with my_shed a while back on a different thread. I think it could looks ace. I would also have a planted area at the top of the ledge with grasses hanging/flowing down the dune so to speak. I'd definitely be interested in watching this. I'm hoping to do some builds locally for a little cash so I'll keep this in mind. I don't expect to actually earn a living from it as the pay would be minimum compared to the amount of man hours it takes but I enjoy it so being paid to do it in my spare time sounds fine to me!


----------



## Manic Marley

Like the plant/grasses idea but I wouldn't know what to get and how to look after them, more Internet surfing now, the mrs will be happy as she already moans I'm on it too much for just a lizard as she call him.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Like the plant/grasses idea but I wouldn't know what to get and how to look after them, more Internet surfing now, the mrs will be happy as she already moans I'm on it too much for just a lizard as she call him.


The grasses I have are called carex grasses, I bought them off ebay, can get them cheap through auctions. They seem rather hardy and are surviving I think (although its only been a month). I water them with a pipette as the soil is covered by sand. I do roughly 3-4 pipettes full on each plant every couple of days. They come from New Zealand and similar areas naturally so you can imagine they are pretty robust. I chose carex buchanni and carex flagliera (the spelling is probably right out! That's off the top of my head), they're fine with heat.

"Just for a lizard"! How very dare she!!!


----------



## Manic Marley

How deep soil? I could build the pots into the top and then sand over them. eBay here I come.

I know How very very dare she.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> How deep soil? I could build the pots into the top and then sand over them. eBay here I come.
> 
> I know How very very dare she.


Uuum it's not very deep at all, 2 inches roughly, pots would be much better. The live grasses were more of an after thought in the build to be honest. I was just going to use fake grass, but I thought hey I'll give it a shot, if they die then ill revert to fake or just buy more. They're fairly cheap so if I'm having to replace them every 4+ months so be it. Like I said they are all surviving and look relatively healthy. Slightly curled but I imagine that's down to the heat. They are still fresh and green at the base of the grass and are not drying out and snapping much. They looked how you'd imagine grass to look in a desert that is trampled on by a beardy all day long!!! Tillandsia are doing great too, not drying out in the slightest. I do nothing with these except soak in a bucket of rain water (or tap if need be) over night every fortnight ish. They are held in place by magnets so are easy to take out and put back in. I will get some pics up of this soon, simple yet affective.


----------



## SeanEK4

viv looks superb mate. great to see your beardie enjoying it all too!

mine was a lazy so and so, and had his favourite spots, ignoring the rest of the viv!


----------



## tomcannon

Cheers pal, he is currently a lazy sod in his semi brumating state but as you can see when he is lively he's using it well!


----------



## bigd_1

tom where you get your fixing for your Halogen Bulbs


----------



## tomcannon

eBay, these are the ones : victory:


----------



## tomcannon

So I've finally got around to sorting pics of how the airplants attach. 

here is a link to the magnets used, although I bought the 12mm ones as they are stronger. 

Below is the subject plant. 










And it's magnet on the wood. 










And the plant magnet. 










They were glued on using no more nails. : victory:


----------



## Paul112

Very inventive, I like it! Great to see plants in a Bearded Dragon habitat.

Best,
Paul


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> So I've finally got around to sorting pics of how the airplants attach.
> 
> here is a link to the magnets used, although I bought the 12mm ones as they are stronger.
> 
> Below is the subject plant.
> 
> image
> 
> And it's magnet on the wood.
> 
> image
> 
> And the plant magnet.
> 
> image
> 
> They were glued on using no more nails. : victory:


 
fantastic :notworthy: i was looking at air plants myself yesterday, a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Manic Marley

Never heard of air plants, so more surfing now to see what's best as they do look good.


----------



## fatlad69

tomcannon said:


> So I've finally got around to sorting pics of how the airplants attach.
> 
> here is a link to the magnets used, although I bought the 12mm ones as they are stronger.
> 
> Below is the subject plant.
> 
> image
> 
> And it's magnet on the wood.
> 
> image
> 
> And the plant magnet.
> 
> image
> 
> They were glued on using no more nails. : victory:


Very inventive, may try that to secure some to the glass!

Adam


----------



## tomcannon

It works like a charm! To be fair the lower level ones get knocked off there magnets now and again, sometimes they click back in to place sometimes he knocks them flying with his tail! I want them easily removable as they get soaked every week or two and it would be a pain if I was spending minutes detaching and reattaching each time. It takes 2 second to stick them back on their magnets if and when.


----------



## Manic Marley

You should mouldings of your background to sell instead of trying to new ones for people.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> You should mouldings of your background to sell instead of trying to new ones for people.


Haha, good idea. Although I think I'd find that more difficult plus I enjoy the building! I haven't had any interest unfortunately () I've got a few days off so I'm gong to build a basking spot/hide thing anyway for a viv corner. I hope this will spread the word and make a few quid then hopefully I can spark some interest for a full build.


----------



## Manic Marley

If you was local I would def buy one if your prices were good


----------



## tomcannon

That's another thing, it takes so long (for a complicated build like this one) to make that it isn't really financially viable! I reckon I could make very basic ones for a profit but anything extreme would be soooo expensive! I would consider couriering to be fair but I'd have to ask around as they would obviously be fairly fragile and probably wouldn't survive being thrown about so for now I don't think it's really an option.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> I enjoy the building! I haven't had any interest unfortunately () I've got a few days off so I'm gong to build a basking spot/hide thing anyway for a viv corner. I hope this will spread the word and make a few quid then hopefully I can spark some interest for a full build.


you're joking :sad: i would have thought with you're tallent you would have had some interest.


----------



## tomcannon

rexob said:


> you're joking :sad: i would have thought with you're tallent you would have had some interest.


Times are tough! I think if I can sell a few generic pieces hopefully word will get around.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> Times are tough! I think if I can sell a few generic pieces hopefully word will get around.


 
Yes you're so right tom, thats why im doing my viv build on a very tight budget, so far its cost me £2.99  But i will pass you're name on to any one i know who wants a top job viv build done :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

Heres what I knocked up earlier. Nothing special but I wanted to keep it cheap. 

It's a basking rock/small hide for the right hand corner of a viv. It will have some fake plants (that I have left over somewhere) between the rocks on the top. 

I'll grout and possibly paint and put it up for sale locally. Fingers crossed. If anyone is interested I could probably post on these smaller items... Maybe I should start a thread. What you reckon?




























You can't really make it out but there's enough space in the hide behind the rock holding it up to allow for a Leo or similar.


----------



## Manic Marley

Looks good mate, I reckon you could sell these no probs on ebay and if I was you I would set up a thread so people can ask you to make them up in there own sizes. I would recommend your work as it all looks top class. Have you sorted out on how to deliver yet?


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Looks good mate, I reckon you could sell these no probs on ebay and if I was you I would set up a thread so people can ask you to make them up in there own sizes. I would recommend your work as it all looks top class. Have you sorted out on how to deliver yet?


Yeah, that's a good idea. I'll have a think and decide how to go about it. Well small pieces like this could be delivered easily. RM or similar. It's the large ones I need to work out.


----------



## Manic Marley

tomcannon said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea. I'll have a think and decide how to go about it. Well small pieces like this could be delivered easily. RM or similar. It's the large ones I need to work out.


Do couriers charge by weight or size?

If its weight it shouldn't be too expensive in a box and bubble wrapped up. I can get bubble wrap rolls quite cheap as we sell them through work and I get them at cost plus vat, so if in Leicester let me know and I will get some ordered for you lol


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Do couriers charge by weight or size?
> 
> If its weight it shouldn't be too expensive in a box and bubble wrapped up. I can get bubble wrap rolls quite cheap as we sell them through work and I get them at cost plus vat, so if in Leicester let me know and I will get some ordered for you lol


Good question, I think they take both in to account. It would definitely need to be boxed and bubble wrapped. Unfortunately I am never in Leicester! Cheers for the offer though pal.


----------



## Manic Marley

tomcannon said:


> Good question, I think they take both in to account. It would definitely need to be boxed and bubble wrapped. Unfortunately I am never in Leicester! Cheers for the offer though pal.


Well if you need a lot these are pretty good plus they do boxes and if you go through quidco you get cash back.

BubbleWrap - Viking


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Well if you need a lot these are pretty good plus they do boxes and if you go through quidco you get cash back.
> 
> BubbleWrap - Viking


Nice one, cheers : victory:


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> Heres what I knocked up earlier. Nothing special but I wanted to keep it cheap.
> 
> It's a basking rock/small hide for the right hand corner of a viv. It will have some fake plants (that I have left over somewhere) between the rocks on the top.
> 
> I'll grout and possibly paint and put it up for sale locally. Fingers crossed. If anyone is interested I could probably post on these smaller items... Maybe I should start a thread. What you reckon?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Top job tom, they do look very good, i would deffo start a thread for those who would rather buy than go to the trouble of making, as maybe they dont have the time :2thumb:


----------



## SamN

Tom I absolutely love this. Must have taken a countless number of hours to get it to the way it is now. I'd like to achieve something similar for my Beardie in the future but find myself with no extra time at the moment! No rush though I guess as she does have a nice setup as it is  I'd just like a project! This is very inspiring!

What size (wattage) bulbs do you use and what are your temperatures?


----------



## tomcannon

SamN said:


> Tom I absolutely love this. Must have taken a countless number of hours to get it to the way it is now. I'd like to achieve something similar for my Beardie in the future but find myself with no extra time at the moment! No rush though I guess as she does have a nice setup as it is  I'd just like a project! This is very inspiring!
> 
> What size (wattage) bulbs do you use and what are your temperatures?


Thank you very much! If you every want any custom decor built for you check the link in my sig! :2thumb: 

They are 60 or 70 watt halogens (I can't remember off the top of my head). I have a wide range of temps, right under the main basking spot the temp is usually around 115f give or take a degree or two, under the second spot it is about 100-105f, then across the log it drops down to about 90f at its coolest point so he mainly regulates his temps on the log alone! The ambient temps are slightly lower than most would recommend right at the outer edges, the cool side drops to about 68f (far right as possible) and the hot side (as far left as possible) about 80. So he has a massive range of temps across the whole viv which he can use if he chooses to.


----------



## Carrie86

Cannot tell you how many times i have looked over this build! this is fantastic and would love something like this once my dragon is all better. ill be having sand and tiles on the floor but would like a 3d background.
i have to ask, is the tv on the wall or sat on the tank. if its on the viv i have to ask does it affect your beardie.
I have a 42inch tv in my room and as this new viv is too heavy to put on the desk its going and was wondering if i should sit the tv on it? certainly tidy the room up. was the vibrations affect him?


----------



## littlehelen

What did you use as glue?


----------



## tomcannon

Carrie86 said:


> Cannot tell you how many times i have looked over this build! this is fantastic and would love something like this once my dragon is all better. ill be having sand and tiles on the floor but would like a 3d background.
> i have to ask, is the tv on the wall or sat on the tank. if its on the viv i have to ask does it affect your beardie.
> I have a 42inch tv in my room and as this new viv is too heavy to put on the desk its going and was wondering if i should sit the tv on it? certainly tidy the room up. was the vibrations affect him?


Thank you Carrie. The tv is indeed on the viv. I looked in to it quite a bit before hand and people had mentioned how they had TV's on top of snake vivs which of course feel vibrations much better. There experience was good so I decided I'd give it a go. I can honestly say it hasn't made the slightest bit of difference, he was in the lounge anyway so was close to where he is now. My tv is also hooked up to a surround sound system so the sound doesn't come out of the tv speakers. There is one central speaker above the tv but all the other speakers are in the four corners of the room. As said it has had no noticeable difference so I'm sure it would be fine for you too. Just monitor it like anything new I guess. :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

littlehelen said:


> What did you use as glue?


I used instant grab adhesive from Travis & Perkins but that's just because that's where I happened to be at the time, and old "sticks like :censor:" will do!


----------



## littlehelen

I got some stuff and it turns out th stuff I got sticks everything but polystyrene!


----------



## tomcannon

littlehelen said:


> I got some stuff and it turns out th stuff I got sticks everything but polystyrene!


Haha, it may just take a while to stick. The trick is to either clamp the pieces of poly/kingspan together or stick cocktail sticks through the pieces to hold them together while it dries! It can be a slow process at times especially if you are trying to cut away large pieces that have been glued together, it'll just fall to bits if it hasn't stuck properly.


----------



## BGB

AWESOME build mate :no1:


----------



## rexob

Carrie86 said:


> Cannot tell you how many times i have looked over this build! this is fantastic and would love something like this once my dragon is all better. ill be having sand and tiles on the floor but would like a 3d background.
> i have to ask, is the tv on the wall or sat on the tank. if its on the viv i have to ask does it affect your beardie.
> I have a 42inch tv in my room and as this new viv is too heavy to put on the desk its going and was wondering if i should sit the tv on it? certainly tidy the room up. was the vibrations affect him?


haha just like me carrie i keep comming back to this build for inspiration for my viv build.


----------



## Carrie86

rexob said:


> haha just like me carrie i keep comming back to this build for inspiration for my viv build.


Great minds think alike 
Once my new tank is set up and my BD is doing better I'm going to attempt my own build  will no way look this good but it will be something iv made myself, won't have as much time as I'd like so will take bloody ages!! Haha. Then when it's ready I'll pop it into the tank, well when I say pop I mean take at least a day or two getting it in! 

Good to see Tom has given inspiration to lots of people


----------



## tomcannon

BGB said:


> AWESOME build mate :no1:





rexob said:


> haha just like me carrie i keep comming back to this build for inspiration for my viv build.





Carrie86 said:


> Great minds think alike
> Once my new tank is set up and my BD is doing better I'm going to attempt my own build  will no way look this good but it will be something iv made myself, won't have as much time as I'd like so will take bloody ages!! Haha. Then when it's ready I'll pop it into the tank, well when I say pop I mean take at least a day or two getting it in!
> 
> Good to see Tom has given inspiration to lots of people


Cheers guys, you're too kind! :blush: it's not too difficult Carrie. All about taking your time, which it takes a lot of! I'll be here to help if you need it.


----------



## Carrie86

tomcannon said:


> Cheers guys, you're too kind! :blush: it's not too difficult Carrie. All about taking your time, which it takes a lot of! I'll be here to help if you need it.


 
aww thanks  certainly going to need it! 
i may have missed it but what thickness is the kingspan? hunting some down at the moment and wickes seem to be the only place that have something similar!


----------



## tomcannon

You can buy it in varying thickness I believe. To be honest if you purchasing I wouldn't recommend kingspan (I just use it as its what I have available to me) as the foil sides are a pain to remove. Go in to Wickes/b&q and go to the insulation section. They should have fo insulation just like kingspan but without the metal sides. The kingspan I used was roughly 3-4" thick, I'd recommend as thick as possible as you want the depth otherwise it'll be too 2D!


----------



## AraCyanea

Your build is damn amazing man. Credit to you for this amazing Vivarium. Lucky lizard he is indeed.

Hope if I try this again, I will have some success.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> You can buy it in varying thickness I believe. To be honest if you purchasing I wouldn't recommend kingspan (I just use it as its what I have available to me) as the foil sides are a pain to remove. Go in to Wickes/b&q and go to the insulation section. They should have fo insulation just like kingspan but without the metal sides. The kingspan I used was roughly 3-4" thick, I'd recommend as thick as possible as you want the depth otherwise it'll be too 2D!


yes i agree the one i got ( CELOTEX) was 50mm thick the back part is 100mm but i had that given to me, but the 50mm is good you just have to double it in places, and to be honest the silver foil practicaly came off in one sheet. and it was 8ft x 4ft


----------



## jimbopfc

tomcannon said:


> Haha, if you want a beardy I'd personally suggest rankins. Not that beardy's aren't great as they are. I am just really interested now in 4 rankins in a 6x2x2. I think they'd look great in here, plus beardies are common as muck, whereas rankins are rarer and you could have some fun breeding! :2thumb: Maybe sometime down the line!


Just read through the whole post & spent the whole time thinking my 4 rankins would love a similar setup! Gonna make a temp viv for them as theirs is 3ft deep & wouldn't "shrink" too much with the rock walls! Thanks for posting this!:2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

jimbopfc said:


> Just read through the whole post & spent the whole time thinking my 4 rankins would love a similar setup! Gonna make a temp viv for them as theirs is 3ft deep & wouldn't "shrink" too much with the rock walls! Thanks for posting this!:2thumb:


No problem, glad I could inspire you!


----------



## LilyGrace

Wow- certainly a lot of inspiration to be taken from this build! Absolutely unbelievable tekkers!!


----------



## kr1s27

I genuianally hope your proud of the finished product fella, it's fantastic, only wish I had some DIY knowledge and the patients to attempt such a build, well done mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcannon

LilyGrace said:


> Wow- certainly a lot of inspiration to be taken from this build! Absolutely unbelievable tekkers!!





kr1s27 said:


> I genuianally hope your proud of the finished product fella, it's fantastic, only wish I had some DIY knowledge and the patients to attempt such a build, well done mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol2: cheers guys, I like the tekkers comment! I genuinely am proud of it! There are slight things I would change if I were doing it again but in general I am very happy with it and how its has turned out.


----------



## kr1s27

tomcannon said:


> :lol2: cheers guys, I like the tekkers comment! I genuinely am proud of it! There are slight things I would change if I were doing it again but in general I am very happy with it and how its has turned out.


So you should be too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1s27

tomcannon said:


> :lol2: cheers guys, I like the tekkers comment! I genuinely am proud of it! There are slight things I would change if I were doing it again but in general I am very happy with it and how its has turned out.


So you should be too  you've done a bloody good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcannon

So it would appear my boy is finally coming out of brumation. I happen to be off work ill today too which is good timing as he's been wild all morning! Hasn't stopped running and leaping around, destroying his viv, winding up the dog, killing multiple locusts. He's a man possessed!

Anyway, I thought I would celebrate and relieve my boredom by uploading some recent pics, most from today but some from the last couple of weeks. The viv has changed slightly too over the weeks with some grasses in different places.

Anyway, so, where to start!..


My locust!











And my log!..























































Look at my belly!..



















I'm the king of this castle!.. (Love this one!)










Hide and seek...











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























How not to get back in the viv!.. (The hand is there for a reason!)










Finally a normal comfortable place to sleep!..



















And finally some others...































I think he's as proud as I am!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson

good stuff man


----------



## rexob

Fantastic set of photos tom, the viv is looking very well indeed with the few extra grasses, and your beardie is lapping it up


----------



## fatlad69

Reading this build and seeing your beardie really makes me want one!:lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

fatlad69 said:


> Reading this build and seeing your beardie really makes me want one!:lol2:


Cheers again guys.

They really are great reps. People get put off because they're common as muck and I can understand why this happens but I try to see past that. Yeah everyone's got one, but there is a reason for that (well, amongst other things!).


----------



## Manic Marley

He looks like he's loving every bit of the set up: victory:


----------



## Carrie86

some fantastic photos there, love him on the drift wood, its like his little face is saying ''this is my land'' :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

Having a wander this morning, he likes this vantage point! 










Please don't stress about the dog. She is very calm. They have been slowly introduced over time and are great together. My dog stays by me and doesn't approach him, when he approaches her she will have a sniff and a gentle nudge with her nose but that is all. It's up to him then whether they come in to contact and he always returns to her, he couldn't care less!


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> Having a wander this morning, he likes this vantage point!
> 
> image
> 
> Please don't stress about the dog. She is very calm. They have been slowly introduced over time and are great together. My dog stays by me and doesn't approach him, when he approaches her she will have a sniff and a gentle nudge with her nose but that is all. It's up to him then whether they come in to contact and he always returns to her, he couldn't care less!


 
brilliant tom, my dog, clay is the same when spike is in the room he just lays down and looks at him, viv and set up is looking fab as always, cant wait to get mine done, but it wont be done for some time yet. :lol2:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*viv.*

It looks stunning.
Could I ask you a few questions?

I have one like it but made out of polystleing (dont know if I spelt that rite lol) with sand stuck to it. How do you seal the edged in. thats the top,sides & bottom & how & what would you reconmend to clean it with & how.
Thank you. 

Rob


----------



## tomcannon

ROBBERRY said:


> It looks stunning.
> Could I ask you a few questions?
> 
> I have one like it but made out of polystleing (dont know if I spelt that rite lol) with sand stuck to it. How do you seal the edged in. thats the top,sides & bottom & how & what would you reconmend to clean it with & how.
> Thank you.
> 
> Rob


Thank you! 

Just polystyrene and sand? Beardy claws (assuming that's what it's for) will rip that apart. Or is the polystyrene grouted too? 

Anyway to answer your question I sealed it in with instant grab adhesive stuff, can't remember the exact one I used to be honest. However this was pretty much totally grouted over once sealed in the viv. When spot cleaning I clean it down with a spray of f10 solution and them a quick wipe with a damp cloth.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*back ground*

Thanks.
If I spray it with the f10 is it safe for my ranking?
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## tomcannon

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks.
> If I spray it with the f10 is it safe for my ranking?
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


It has to be a diluted solution, follow the instructions on the bottle. I lightly brush down with a damp cloth after using just water just to be sure.


----------



## StuOwen86

Lovely build you have done looks awsome, just outta curiosity how much would something like that set me back?

Stu


----------



## tomcannon

StuOwen86 said:


> Lovely build you have done looks awsome, just outta curiosity how much would something like that set me back?
> 
> Stu


An man, I really wouldn't like to guesstimate, I would have to have a think about how much I spent on it and then how long it took. It would also depend on what dimensions the viv is, whether it was being built in the viv or outside, etc etc. I can assure you though it would not be cheap if it were exactly like this.


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> An man, I really wouldn't like to guesstimate, I would have to have a think about how much I spent on it and then how long it took. It would also depend on what dimensions the viv is, whether it was being built in the viv or outside, etc etc. I can assure you though it would not be cheap if it were exactly like this.


But well worth every penny


----------



## ROBBERRY

*viv*

Thanks for the advice.
Could I please ask. What grout should I use and I don't have a spair viv to put the Ranking in so would this be safe for him ? Thanks Rob.


----------



## rexob

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Could I please ask. What grout should I use and I don't have a spair viv to put the Ranking in so would this be safe for him ? Thanks Rob.


my first background i made i didnt have a spare viv so i made the background then once it a was all grouted and sealed i left it for a few days then when i cleaned the viv out i put the background in every thing was fine, most powdered grouts should be ok once sealed but im sure someone like tomcannon will be able to give you more info.
BTW I used sandstone coloured grout and im using the same stuff for my viv and background i am making now.

hope this hepls


----------



## tomcannon

I wouldn't recommend doing it without a spare viv. As said you can make the build outside the viv and then place it in but it still has to be sealed in the viv which will give off fumes and you will probably have to remove uv and heat source to get it in and most likely run in to an issue or two and then have to set your temps back up, all very stressful for your dragon, just not fair. I too used sandstone coloured grout form homebase.


----------



## krome187

WOW! can't believe I've only just seen this thread, probably the best bd build I've seen to date!, good on ya, as for dogs my dragon even jumps on our border terrier








he's great so gentle and placid, and of course we are always ready to get him in case it did turn bad


----------



## rexob

tomcannon said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing it without a spare viv. As said you can make the build outside the viv and then place it in but it still has to be sealed in the viv which will give off fumes and you will probably have to remove uv and heat source to get it in and most likely run in to an issue or two and then have to set your temps back up, all very stressful for your dragon, just not fair. I too used sandstone coloured grout form homebase.


 
yeah i have to agree with tom, best if you do have a spare viv, for the reasons tom has stated.


----------



## Manic Marley

Hi tomcannon
Well Christmas is over so time to start my background, a quick question, what attachments do you recommend for my dremel that Santa bought me to use on the build?


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Hi tomcannon
> Well Christmas is over so time to start my background, a quick question, what attachments do you recommend for my dremel that Santa bought me to use on the build?


Right, I basically used a few different ones for different times, I can't remember exactly what for where to be honest. I mainly used the large wire circular brush discs (if that makes sense). Cuts through the kingspan very easily and in a nice groove. I think I may have then 'sharpened' the grooves with the shaped sanding tools! Sorry I'm terrible with the exact names. To be honest mate I'd experiment first with a test piece of kingspan and see what works best for you. I did use the shaft extension thing, think it would have been almost impossible without this.


----------



## rexob

Manic Marley said:


> Hi tomcannon
> Well Christmas is over so time to start my background, a quick question, what attachments do you recommend for my dremel that Santa bought me to use on the build?


another build to keep an eye on dont forget to start you're own thread and post lots of pics :2thumb:


----------



## daztaralayla

sorry to butt in but can anyone give me advice on whats best to waterproof a custom interior as building mine very soon, want to include a waterfall inside so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Daz we use Poly twin wall to line vivs which hold water very well. Full info can be found here: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ge-arboreal-phyllomedusa-racking-build-4.html

Sorry to jump in Tom and great looking viv!


----------



## n3crophile

really spectacular :2thumb:


----------



## drstevo

Absolutely Outstanding Tom! What a project!


----------



## lewkini

Great build  enjoyed reading all the pages! just out of interest whats thermometer in the the vent hole for?
lewkini


----------



## tomcannon

lewkini said:


> Great build  enjoyed reading all the pages! just out of interest whats thermometer in the the vent hole for?
> lewkini


Good spot, its a humidity gauge!


----------



## Justi

tomcannon said:


> He's in and I have some pics!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Where did you get that branch from? I can't seem to find a good basking rock / branch!!


----------



## tomcannon

Justi said:


> Where did you get that branch from? I can't seem to find a good basking rock / branch!!


It came from searching constantly for a long period of time, I finally found someone on eBay that sells it, good pieces too. I'm not sure if she still does or has any but I'll have a look to see if I can find her now.

Bingo, found her and she has some for sale now... this being one piece, very nice.

Or this piece. If you could mount it like in the pic below then you could create a great temp gradient sloping from the floor towards the roof!


----------



## KWIBEZEE

Just linking threads so to speak - hi - from the SNAKE side of the forum ... nice to see you beardie dudes also using different coloured LEDs too - used them in a couple of my builds - can be seen in the habitat section KINGSNAKE BUILD if the photos are still there as sometimes they dissapear when I alter photobucket etc...

Anyhow - this part of my latest build for a Leucistic Texas Ratsnake - found whilst in Scotland, dried for 6 months and finally worked on as of 2 weeks ago and still needs a few tweeks here and there. It is approx 2ft long :










Then spray painted with matt white auto paint, gloss white auto paint, a few details highlighted with two hues of blue grey and yacht varnish sealed... drying... slow and sure... Check out my thread to follow the progress - this will take a good few months - I'm in no hurry...:2thumb:






















































"..it's alright son - you'll grow into it!"


----------



## Justi

tomcannon said:


> It came from searching constantly for a long period of time, I finally found someone on eBay that sells it, good pieces too. I'm not sure if she still does or has any but I'll have a look to see if I can find her now.
> 
> Bingo, found her and she has some for sale now... this being one piece, very nice.
> 
> Or this piece. If you could mount it like in the pic below then you could create a great temp gradient sloping from the floor towards the roof!
> 
> image


You know everything!!! Nice one!!!!


----------



## tomcannon

Justi said:


> You know everything!!! Nice one!!!!


I tell this missus this all the time, less than impressed! :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon




----------



## Justi

Can't read that on my iPhone.....will look when I get in


----------



## my_shed

tomcannon said:


> image


Featured in the bible!! Congrats mate, well done. You deserve it after the hard work you put into this.

Dave


----------



## tomcannon

Justi said:


> Can't read that on my iPhone.....will look when I get in


It's not a write-up on my viv, it just uses my viv as example images. :2thumb:



my_shed said:


> Featured in the bible!! Congrats mate, well done. You deserve it after the hard work you put into this.
> 
> Dave


Cheers pal, well chuffed!


----------



## Manic Marley

tomcannon said:


> image


How cool is that for you :notworthy: 
On thing though can't you get a clearer image as I would love to read the article but the text is all blured


----------



## Kilbz

Congratulations mate you deserve it.

I know your after another viv now so come on hurry up and get another thread going


----------



## Justi

I still cant read this.....have you a link?


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> How cool is that for you :notworthy:
> On thing though can't you get a clearer image as I would love to read the article but the text is all blured





Justi said:


> I still cant read this.....have you a link?


Yeah sorry, I uploaded the image from an iPhone screenshot. heres the link. As I said the article doesn't actually refer to my build. 



Kilbz said:


> Congratulations mate you deserve it.
> 
> I know your after another viv now so come on hurry up and get another thread going


I think I've sourced a 7x3x2 roughly. A little smaller than I'd like for depth but I believe it'll be workable which the extra height and length. Its a cupboard made of furniture board so would require minimal modification and all for a measly sum of £50 delivered. :2thumb:

Unfortunately even if I do get this it wouldn't really be started until the summer due to work commitments so no thread anytime soon!


----------



## Manic Marley

I really wish you did make backgrounds for order :notworthy:


----------



## Kilbz

Manic Marley said:


> I really wish you did make backgrounds for order :notworthy:


 
He does :whistling2:


----------



## tomcannon

I ordered some fake plants the other day as I'm fed up with trying to maintain live grasses in this viv. They're a lot of hassle and end up dying anyway so I've got rid. 

My vanilla grasses arrived today and I have installed them. I'm awaiting some onion grass too which should come any day now. I've ordered from a couple of different places to determine which products is best. I'm very happy with the results so far, all the fake vanilla grasses you see in the images below we're £10 delivered. I've now bought more for the build I'm starting next week. :2thumb:

Anyway, pics...




























And one brumating BD...










Sorry about the pic quality (it looks rather pink!), only had the iPad to hand. :2thumb:

Watch out for the new build in the coming weeks, won't be as large but just as grand I'm sure!


----------



## stecal

great viv the grasses look really good would you mind pm'ing me with where you bought them from please


----------



## Manic Marley

Still look awesome, like I said before, wish you was local and could do mine. I've still not started my floor or background yet, though I have built the viv but its still in the dining room waiting for it. Mrs been moaning non stop lol


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Still look awesome, like I said before, wish you was local and could do mine. I've still not started my floor or background yet, though I have built the viv but its still in the dining room waiting for it. Mrs been moaning non stop lol


I will have a 4x2x2 up for sale soon. Starting the build this coming week. I will happily courier it if need be. So if you don't have time to finish yours! :whistling2:


----------



## Manic Marley

Is that for the whole viv? As I've built mine it's just the background and floor I need? Plus I bet the courier costs would be crazy lol


----------



## tomcannon

stecal said:


> great viv the grasses look really good would you mind pm'ing me with where you bought them from please


I have PM'ed you but in case anyone else is interested. 

Artificial plants, Artificial trees, Artificial hanging baskets, plastic fruit, artificial flowers, artificial ivy, Plastic trees for outside.


----------



## stecal

cheers for the link looks like i will be spending even more on my build now :whistling2:
thanks again


----------



## my_shed

So what's the new viv going to be like then? Another desert viv, or are you branching out into temperate or tropical this time around? Dave


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Is that for the whole viv? As I've built mine it's just the background and floor I need? Plus I bet the courier costs would be crazy lol


It will be the whole viv yes. What are the dimensions of yours? I'll see how strong the build is when seperate to the viv and whether I think it would survive being couriered. I don't think courier costs would be too much. It cost me roughly £60 for my 6x2x2 viv, sometimes it just gotta be done!



my_shed said:


> So what's the new viv going to be like then? Another desert viv, or are you branching out into temperate or tropical this time around? Dave


It will be another desert build yes, however quite different to this one. The majority of potential customers, especially locally it seems, are BD keepers, for this reason alone it makes no sense to do anything other than a standard desert theme unless made to order. I have however had a few chats with people about other vivs so hopefully it won't be long until something different comes my way. For now though I enjoy it whatever I'm building!


----------



## Manic Marley

tomcannon said:


> It will be the whole viv yes. What are the dimensions of yours? I'll see how strong the build is when seperate to the viv and whether I think it would survive being couriered. I don't think courier costs would be too much. It cost me roughly £60 for my 6x2x2 viv, sometimes it just gotta be done!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be another desert build yes, however quite different to this one. The majority of potential customers, especially locally it seems, are BD keepers, for this reason alone it makes no sense to do anything other than a standard desert theme unless made to order. I have however had a few chats with people about other vivs so hopefully it won't be long until something different comes my way. For now though I enjoy it whatever I'm building!


Mines 1183w x 575h x 600d mm I might even be able to get it collected, I can grout out it as I would need to cut out my vents and sink my basking log into the base and some rocks.


----------



## tomcannon

Manic Marley said:


> Mines 1183w x 575h x 600d mm I might even be able to get it collected, I can grout out it as I would need to cut out my vents and sink my basking log into the base and some rocks.


Ok, well if you're interested then send me a PM and we can talk about it. :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley

tomcannon said:


> Ok, well if you're interested then send me a PM and we can talk about it. :2thumb:


I've PM'd you mate : victory:


----------



## lewkini

tomcannon said:


> I ordered some fake plants the other day as I'm fed up with trying to maintain live grasses in this viv. They're a lot of hassle and end up dying anyway so I've got rid.
> 
> My vanilla grasses arrived today and I have installed them. I'm awaiting some onion grass too which should come any day now. I've ordered from a couple of different places to determine which products is best. I'm very happy with the results so far, all the fake vanilla grasses you see in the images below we're £10 delivered. I've now bought more for the build I'm starting next week. :2thumb:
> 
> Anyway, pics...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And one brumating BD...
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality (it looks rather pink!), only had the iPad to hand. :2thumb:
> 
> Watch out for the new build in the coming weeks, won't be as large but just as grand I'm sure!


The black bulb in the cool end is that a ceramic?

Also how did you stick your grasses in?

Looks as good as ever! 

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon

lewkini said:


> The black bulb in the cool end is that a ceramic?
> 
> Also how did you stick your grasses in?
> 
> Looks as good as ever!
> 
> Lewis


It is, I put it in as a temp night heat source to try and kick him out of brumation. Hasn't worked though and will be removed once he is back to his normal self as its ugly as sin!

The grasses around the base of the wood are pushed in to the substrate whereas the ones down the cool end I've drilled in to the floor and hot glued in in place.


----------



## bluepoolshark

Utterly outstanding work! :notworthy:

Can I ask where you got the lamps you are using for the spotlights? Those are the sort of thing I want, and the arcadia version is very expensive!


----------



## tomcannon

bluepoolshark said:


> Utterly outstanding work! :notworthy:
> 
> Can I ask where you got the lamps you are using for the spotlights? Those are the sort of thing I want, and the arcadia version is very expensive!


Thank you for the praise. Regarding the bulbs they are just standard halogen bulbs that you can get from pretty much anywhere, these were from homebase if I remember correctly. :2thumb:


----------



## mxjay

:2thumb: Absolutely amazing, epic build, B&Q in the morning for me.


----------



## lewkini

tomcannon said:


> Ok so the red didn't really work, it turned out more pink as you can see below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> So I'll have to add more red when I'm doing the final colours! Trial and error!
> 
> I went for an orange for the next coat.
> 
> image
> 
> It's getting there but as I'm using thin coats it going to need atleast another 2 layers I think to withstand the nails!



When you say you added orange, do you add the acrylic paint to the grout mixture?


----------



## tomcannon

lewkini said:


> When you say you added orange, do you add the acrylic paint to the grout mixture?


At this stage I was adding paint to the grout however the final finish was more a case of me painting it on after. : victory:


----------



## lewkini

Was this just the polyvine acrylic orange from homebase

Polyvine Acrylicint - Orange - 100ml from Homebase.co.uk

Thanks for the reply!

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon

lewkini said:


> Was this just the polyvine acrylic orange from homebase
> 
> Polyvine Acrylicint - Orange - 100ml from Homebase.co.uk
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Lewis


That's the one. :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini

May sound stupid and I really appreciate the help but any idea how much you put in? 

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon

lewkini said:


> May sound stupid and I really appreciate the help but any idea how much you put in?
> 
> Lewis


I honestly haven't a clue mate. I was just experimenting.


----------



## lewkini

:lol2: no probs mate ill have to experiment as well 

Cheers
Lewis


----------



## wezza309

*halogen lights*

I was wondering what type of halogen lights and light holder you have or would use i am getting my bits for a 5'x2' viv . i got the arcadia slimline T5 
i saw this on the home base page 
3-Light Halogen Bar - White from Homebase.co.uk
but its for two and has a max of 20watts but its not what i think you would use for a 50watts one .


----------



## lewkini

Out of interest would you say the more orange colour you added the lighter it went?

Lewis


----------



## Carrie86

Back to this thread again for me. 
Im going to start my own build very soon as my BD is much better. Now its dark later and its warming up I'll be able to stay in the garage working till late. 
I think I'm only going to do the background. I wanted to do the floor as I love what tom has done but my dragon likes to dig everywhere so feel he would miss the sand to much. 
I also want to cut in a ledge of some form for him to climb in. Do you think this is possible, surely I would just make it thicker that end? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley

Carrie86 said:


> Back to this thread again for me.
> Im going to start my own build very soon as my BD is much better. Now its dark later and its warming up I'll be able to stay in the garage working till late.
> I think I'm only going to do the background. I wanted to do the floor as I love what tom has done but my dragon likes to dig everywhere so feel he would miss the sand to much.
> I also want to cut in a ledge of some form for him to climb in. Do you think this is possible, surely I would just make it thicker that end?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


The ledge you just need to put more king span on there like I've done on mine, check mine or tomcannons other thread on his 4x2x2 thread


----------



## Carrie86

Manic Marley said:


> The ledge you just need to put more king span on there like I've done on mine, check mine or tomcannons other thread on his 4x2x2 thread


Thank you'll I'll check both out. That's the size viv I have so will be good to compare  thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley

My thread will be updated tomorrow night as it should all be finished.


----------



## tomcannon

Carrie86 said:


> Back to this thread again for me.
> Im going to start my own build very soon as my BD is much better. Now its dark later and its warming up I'll be able to stay in the garage working till late.
> I think I'm only going to do the background. I wanted to do the floor as I love what tom has done but my dragon likes to dig everywhere so feel he would miss the sand to much.
> I also want to cut in a ledge of some form for him to climb in. Do you think this is possible, surely I would just make it thicker that end?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


It'll be possible yes. Just use a sheet for the background and then layer on more sheets to add dimension and use a horizontal sheet for the ledge. If you look back through my 4x2x2 thread (links in my sig) you can see how I've done exactly that, just ignore the side walls.

Like this...


image


----------



## Shaunny

forgive me if i have missed it but you were saying you use grout for covering the kingspan after you have carved it. are you talking about normal tile grout or natural stone grout which its a lot more course than normal grout?


----------



## Terapod

wow... where's the dribbling emoticon ahh.. there :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: fantastic work!


----------



## TrueBlue

Sorry for reviving this 12 months on but i had to comment!

This is brilliant  an absolute inspiration! 

I'm buying a trio of ackie monitors next month and im building a custom 5x3x2 viv for them. 

Its going to be a bio active display set up for my living room so i want it as natural to the Australian outback as i can get it. I've spent the last 24 hours looking around at DIY guides for custom back grounds but struggled to find anything that captured what i want... 

You've done it. excellent work mate. I really hope i can achieve something half as good as this.


----------



## tomcannon

This is now for sale in the classifieds. : victory:


----------



## tomcannon

This is now on eBay, can be found here. For legal reasons I cannot include the rankins in the eBay listing so the eBay listing is just for the vivarium. The rankins are still available though and will be offered at a discounted price to whoever buys the vivarium. I will of course though only sell the rankins to someone that has a level of knowledge and expertise that I am comfortable with.


----------



## tomcannon

eBay keep removing my listing :bash: Even after I stated the lizards weren't included! New listing can be found here with a very clear statement to eBay!


----------



## tomcannon

Ends in 2 hours!!! eBay listing number: 301649370944. Currently at £180, an absolute steal!!!


----------

